# Guys ACU : Part 10



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home ladies


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeee first!

It's not on iplayer, Louisa though he's quoted on BBC Online news and he's on CNN tonight!  Poor boy hasn't stopped, he's doing radio interviews in between, I am so proud of him.

As to symptom spotting - I don't think there's any point.  Most people who concenive naturally don't have a clue they are pregnant until thier period is late.  It's only IVF patients who notice every little tweak and sneeze and wonder if it means something because of what we have been through, we are hyper-sensitive.  I know it's easy to say but when I have my fresh cycle I am going to try and ignore everything.  It doesn't apply to you but in a medicated cycle I think most things are due to the progesterone anyway and that's what I'll be telling myself.  

You can smirk and refer me to these august words of advice in 6 weeks time when I am stressing and symptom spotting myself  in my 2ww!


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Second/ oh well!
can't believe you have a famous dh Mrs R!
Yes i totally agree but it's difficult when you are sat in the 2ww!!!
karen any news hun?


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen hope you had fun with your cousin's little boy today.  And   you've had some good news?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

DOH, i never make it quick enough, when Ceri shows us to our new home  

Wow Mrs R, your DH is getting a showing isnt he, i would be so proud too  

Louisa, glad your resting and taking it easy a little, before going off back to work, youv'e had such a stressful couple of weeks haven't you     

AFM, PHEW, what a delightful, but tiring day!! I picked him up early this morning to paint the town red. We went to the park, the garden centre, and planted some little plants. He was full of energy, and oh my god he couldn't half eat. He was a little treasure, but really funny as he is potty training at the minute and when we were in the garden centre he stood there, parted his legs and did a large pee which trickled down his pants onto the floor....poor sausage was walking like John Wayne to the loo's, so i could get him changed,   bless him!! luckily he found it rather amusing too.

I phoned my GP again and no show of funding decision, so i did no more and phoned my PCT   as i was told by them that it will only take 5 days for the answer, and we are now day 7. I spoke to a different person this time, but same department, who said that the letter was sitting there waiting to be send out to my GP, and it was going to be sent tomorrow. I wasn't in the mood for arguing, so i just said ok, thanks, he went on to say that my GP will have the decision before the end of the week...mmmmm now why should i not hold my breathe!! I did ask though if he could tell me what was in the letter, and he said he didn't know, not sure i believe that either. Now i might be just getting ahead of myself here, but, he either knows damn well whats in it and its a no, or he genuinely dosent know, as its sealed and ready to go, and maybe he had no part of making the decision.....i dont know and im going crazy here!!!  

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Aaaargh Karen how annoying!  I would be going crazy too!  So much for the 'within 5 days'


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I know, tell me about it Mrs R, its so annoying, i think it has been the fact that i was told within 5 days, so you have a mind set then dont you. I was better off before not knowing WHEN they were gonna give me an answer!! Anyway i suppose i shouldn't grumble in the great scheme of things   

xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Karen ... I'll give you the nod and a   when next new home's setting up!!    
Sounds like you had a ball today with lil man. 

Louisa, Mrs Rock ... Helllloooo x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Ceri, yeah give me the nod, i want a first medal   and ssssh dont tell the others!!   

lil man was so scrumptious, i could of just ate him. Just to watch him laughing and playing was so lovely, although think my Basset Hound was getting a bit tired, after being rode around the lounge this evening for the 100th time!  

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh yeah!  Where's my medal then, ey,ey?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah Mrs R get in there, and demand your medal from Ceri   last time there was a medal for 1st 2nd AND 3rd!! He He He, id cause trouble in an empty house me   xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Here we go ... 

Mrs Rock ... 

Louisa ... 

Karen ...


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah, lovely!

I'd like to thank all my fans, my parents, my fellow FFs, and everyone else who has brought me to this wonderful achievement........


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Ceri, whoo hoo,      thanks for the medals   x

Mrs R, what can i say, you were brilliant!!     x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Well ladies looking like I am postponing my cycle AGAIN due to this new pain and the need to get it looked at.  Been on the phone all morning trying to get some sort of help out of the hospital earlier than my appointment 3 weeks from now (which I have found out will not even be with my surgeon, who'll be away, it will be with his Registrar who I do not rate) but - no joy there.  Managed to sort out a private appointment with the surgeon for Monday although he won't have my surgery notes as they are with the NHS hospital, and been told today it would take a month for me to receive copies!  Going to have a new X ray at the private clininc on Monday and take it from there.  Am monumentally disappointed and peed off


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Mrs R   
I believe your doing the right thing. Hang in there, and all being well, surely in 4-6 weeks time you will have a smoother plan of action in place.
Glad you have been able to get an appointment with the surgeon for monday, albeit privately. I really do hope you can make some progress from monday    

xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Just popping by to catch up on posts.. you have all been busy bees....

Karen - Hun hope you get your decision soon it must be such a nightmare.  Sounds like you had fun with the little one.

Mrs R - Sorry to hear you have more pain, I do hope you manage to sort it all out soon.

Louisa - Hi hun hows things ? Hoping you are well, and that your sister is ok.

Armi - hi hun hows things ?

AFM - well still no show from AF... this is getting beyond a joke now we are talking 66 days since my last AF, and I am getting really fed up now, although Guys did say if she hadnt showed up by next Monday to call them and go for bloods and a scan to see whats happening...  I so just want to get back to normal again...

Take Care, will pop by again soon

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Julie, lovely to hear from you  
When you dont want the ald' trout to show she does, and when you do she dosen't. Im sure she does it on purpose!   At least you can have a scan and bloods etc to see whats going on if she dosent show up soon. Il be thinking positive thoughts for you    

xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Mrs Rock I am so so sorry to hear that. I can only liken it to when my fets didn't happen before Chrsitmas because my body was geting back to normal and had to wait months until after Christmas.  And that is without the pain to deal with.  I really hope Monday sees some conclusive way forward.  Lots and lots of    

Hi Julie - good to hear from you! It took until day 29 for my surge and day 43 until my AF after 1st failed IVF.. and i thought that was bad!  Day 66 is just taking the pi&&!!

Karen I guess no news then... argh!    

Armi and Ceri hi

AFM well just home and lounging on the bed.  Sore throat continues.  Plus headachy still.  Restless sleep last night again.  Tired now (due to restless night!) so just chilling.  A few twinges that make me wonder    but tbh I've been here so many times before I'm afraid to even  !!

Chat later 

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

to you Louisa xxx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Lovely ladies  
Just popped in to say hi  

Mrs rock- sorry you have had to postpone your treatment- hope you feel better soon  

Armi- how are you?

Karen hope you hear something soon  

and big   and   and   to you all

L xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Lola, lovely to hear from you, hope your well  

Hiya Mrs R, im thinking of you  

How you getting on Louisa?  

Any sign of AF Julie?  

Still no sign of funding decision, will continue to harrass them  

xxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies, hope you are all doing ok ?

Well no sign of AF still... gosh I am getting fed up now.. called Guys yesterday and of course no one has called me back ..

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Julie....bloomin typical, well im thinking of you   x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Karen x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya girls,

i phoned my surgery, and guess what, still nothing!! so i was ready for the PCT when i phoned them, and guess what, the lady that i needed to speak to is off today........arrrrgggghhhhhh!!!!!! Back in tomorrow, so oh boy is she gonna get it tomorrow!!  

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Gosh we're all of us on this thread waiting on medical matters aren't we, it's miserable isn't it!  Karen's waiting on her funding decision, Julie's waiting on AF and a call back from Guys, Louisa's on 2ww, I'm waiting for a diagnosis.  

Since I last posted have had 2 appts re my back. My physio saw me as an emergency after I told them at hydrotherapy what symptoms I was having.  She checked all my reflexes etc and said the good news is, there's no spinal cord involvement.  As I didn't realise that was what they were worried about not sure I really felt the benefit of the 'good news' but still, very good to know.  The bad news is she said with the amount of medication I'm taking and the pain I'm still in, "Something's got to be done".

Saw my (private) pain management consultant last night who asked for a CT scan as he said "Something's going on", but when I asked him what the something might be and whether this might mean more surgery he said he wasn't going to be drawn on that and let's just get the scan done first.  So I think that frightened me really, whatever he's thinking it might be, it can't be good.  

Anyway physio and pain consultant both agreed that waiting until 7 May for my NHS appt at Guys with my surgeon's Registrar isn't really good enough and it is a good idea to see the actual surgeon at his private clinic on Monday even though he won't have my surgery notes. Am wondering if he will want a CT scan as well, if so will try and have it there and then at his clinic rather than the pain clinic, they will give me the CD so I can then show it to whoever.  All this is costing a lot and my medical insurance doesn't cover my back problem (or IVF, of course!).  Luckily I am a member of a mutual society through work and they are funding the investigations thankfully, was so happy to hear that they would.  

Been awake since 4 am worrying about everything.  I just want to get to Monday and find out what the score is.  Waiting kills me.......!  Karen and Julie I hope today is the day both of your waits end.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning Mrs R,

It seems your no further forward yet, and even have some more worries on top of that   The pain consultant may genuinely not know what they may see on the CT, so does not want to guess at what they made need to do next, because i suppose that would worry you even more if your given a alot of options flying round your head, and none of them actually founded. No spinal cord involvement is great news indeed! A copy of the CT is also good, then you can have that with you when you see who you need to to show them. If work are going to fund your investigations, at least you wont have to dip into your savings pot   these things can work out extremely expensive, and especially going private, so good news there too. 
The wait is hard, i know, especially waiting for the unknown, but try and hang in there Mrs R   and from monday you will definately be able to bring yourself forward, im sure. 

Im here if you need a chat, a rant or a giggle, you just let me know   

Karen xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen you are such a comfort

Any sign of anyone at your PCT doing their jobs yet?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oooh your having one holy laugh arn't you! What a joke, still no word, so when i phoned the PCT again, the chap i spoke to todaqy said he was the one who put it in the post, and it definately went in post on tuesday evening. So unless someone is takig the MICHAEL, then i hope to hear for sure one day next week, although by my reckoning, i should of heard by today, as he sent it first class    I just dont know. So its another weekend of wondering for me im afraid  
They owe me  10 cycles for what they have put me through the past couple of weeks!!  

I hope your feeling ok Mrs R  

Hiya Julie, any sign of the battle axe yet?  

Hiya Louisa, how are you getting on?  

Hiya Ceri, Lola, Armi  

Karen xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh Karen it makes me mad!  Why should you have to wait in agonies because of someone's inefficiency?  I hope you've got a nice weekend coming up to try and take your mind off things.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Mrs R, yes my mum is staying over for a couple of nights, so i think we will go to L1 tomorrow, for some serious window shopping!!   

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh good, L1 is always a good distraction.  I've just started wearing nice light coat I bought in the sale in Republic there just before Christmas, am really pleased with it, saw it reduced from £60 to £20 and swooped on it  .  I do a lot of shopping when I go home to distract me from my family!!!!


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

hiya everyone
Mrs Rock only 2 more sleeps until Monday and you get some more answers on this.  I think you're doing the right thing in 1) delaying your tx and 2) getting investigations underway.  It's been more than 3 months now hasn't it.  Time to get better methinks.
Karen I just cannot believe it!  You must be on such eggshells.  I guess you've not received  a letter today either.  the annoying thing is that it's probably sat in their mail room still.  our company's internal mail is really slow...
Hi Julie, Lola, Armi, Ceri
AFM no really news apart from I am really suffering with headaches from hell.  All week but yesterday and today they've stepped up a pace and really quite crippling.  Almost crying with the pain sometimes.  I'm drinking loads of water, blood sugars are fine, no alcohol (obviously!) so no hangoever, no stress.  Taking paracetamol sometimes but trying not to take too much.  I'm only   that this is a good sympton.  I did do a cheapy pee stick an hour agao   but nada.  I'm not taking it badly as it's only 6 days now and it was an evening pee so probably diluted!.  Last night I had brown when wiped but no more today.. so the next day or so is really going to be nerve wracking.  AF due on Monday/Tuesday.  Last night's brown could be 1) start of AF or 2) implantation.  Probably is 1) but if it is, i'm off to the quack's to sort out this headache!  Oh, and my tooth is really hurting, and a sore throad all week.  Plus some earache!  Some AF pains but they would happen anwyay.

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend.  Headaches aside I've done loads today - cleaned all the windows too which I hate doing but now feel smug that they're done!

Chat later

Lou xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi peeps

Louisa good to hear from you, was wondering how you were getting on in the 2ww.  

Am unaccountably anxious about seeing consultant surgeon tomorrow.  Think I am more worried that he will fob me off and not take me seriously than I am that he will tell me something's wrong with my fusion.  In some was it would be a relief to know that something IS wrong with my fusion.  Because the alternative might be that I just have to live like this.  Surgeons woefully underestimate this operation.  He actually told me I would "sail through it".  Also worried he will think I am criticising his work and get all defensive.  Sigh. DH is away for work Mon-Thurs so my MIL is coming to stay over Monday night with me in case of bad news.  I have such lovely parents in law, am very lucky.  

Ah well enough whining.  Had a really good day yesterday.  Our garden is a real suntrap and we had friends round for our 1st bbq of the summer, the boys carried my reclining chair outdoors for me and I lay in the sun all afternoon, chatting and drinking rose, it was good for the soul


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I forgot to say Karen thank you for my hug voucher!  
and I want to know all about what you bought at Liverpool 1, as I don't believe for a moment you just window-shopped


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Girls, 
sorry ive been offline for a couple of days, we had a bit of a family crisis. My stepdaughter turned up out the blue with her partner, all upset, because his nan went into hospital very poorly, and it turns out she has liver cancer, with only a couple of months now to live. Since moving up to leeds she has got really close to his nan, and she was soo upset, she was virtually inconsolable   So our weekend was mostly taken up with her really, which we didnt mind, she is such a lovely girl, and it was upsetting for us to see her so distressed. She is a very emotional person anyway, she even cries when we leave after visiting her, which in turn sets me off too. God what are the pair of us like! They have just gone home and she is alot more settled now, although still obviously upset, bless her.
My mums also been staying, so had a house full, so its nice to relax again now. So needless to say we didnt get to L1, but im sure we will get to go again sooner rather than later   so no goddies for me im afraid Mrs R  

Mrs R, good luck with your appointment tomorrow   i really hope you get some answers, and a positive way forward. Thats really nice of your MIL coming to stay, for some moral support. I know what you mean about them finding something wrong with your fusion, that way you know hopefully that 1. your not going ga ga, and 2. something can hopefully be planned to rectify it, rather than them finding nothing or disregarding it. 
Glad you enjoyed your barbie and rose' with your friends.....lovely, just what you needed!  
p.s glad you liked your hug voucher  

Louisa, god you are falling apart girl   i hope all your aches and pains alleviate for you, but good on you for getting your windows done   and oooh i do hope your embies are snuggling in well    

Hiya Julie, any updates for you?  

Karen xxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello ladies, hoping you all had a good weekend 

Well no update from me.. still no AF.. where the Bl**dy hell has she gone...  its now 10 weeks since my last AF and 6.5 weeks since I stopped all meds... please tell me she hasnt gone for good .. come here you little witch where are you...  

I called Guys last Thursday and no return call, so called on Friday still nothing, getting fed up now.. have just called them again now in the hope that someone will call me back today.

Mrs R - Good luck with you appt, hoping you manage to get things moving and sorted soon  

Karen - Hoping you hear something soon, it is soooo frustrating.  Sound like you had a hectic weekend  

Louisa - Hello hun lovely to hear from you... how have you been... other than all the pain you are in.. you seem to be in the wars dont you... hoping things are better for you soon    

Armi - hows things hun ?  hoping you are keeping well  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Julie, i really hope Guys phone you back today   I dont think people realise sometimes just how anxious we can get when we are waiting around. I could understand them not ringing you back straight away, but you would of at least thought they could get back to you by the end of the day that you called     
I'l have a little look around for   for you, and if i find her il send her your way, with my boot behind her!!   

Morning Mrs R, il be thinking of you today    

Louisa, hope everything is going smoothly for you, and youv'e got some serious snuggling going on in there!    

Hiya Lola, Ceri, Armi, hope your all well  


Karen xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Just found out theres gonna be no funding for us     i feel really upset, as although my mum and sis said they would help out, i feel like its reduced our chances in some way x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Karen hun I am so sorry...  after all that waiting.. did they say why no funding available for you ?

I dont know what to say... sending you you a big  

AFM - Well still no call back from Guys this is driving me mad now do they not realise the stress they cause by not calling back ! I am so angry  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Julie, they have said they have got to stick to a strict criteria, which includes no living kids and no vasectomy, and DH has got both xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh NO!    Poo, A*rse and BUM.  Karen I'm really sorry you didn't get funding.  So disappointing isn't it, I bet you feel really heavy hearted  .  Could you appeal?  If so, do you think it would be worth it?

Don't feel like it has reduced your chances babe, it hasn't.  You're going to have your tx and it's just a matter of who the invoice is addressed to, it's not an indicator of your luck for your cycle or anything like that.  And your Mum and sister are helping out because they love you and they want to, and when you get your baby they'll have the extra happiness of knowing they helped to bring him/her into all your lives.  And remember what I said to you, you can save a little on hotel bills maybe.  Every little helps doesn't it.  Also, it's possible that if you'd got funding you'd have had to wait for it, some PCTs have a waiting list for the money to be available to get started whereas now if you want to you could start as soon as they've done your genetic blood work, couldn't you?

Lots of love honey, keep your chin up xxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Karen I am so so sorry.      But Mrs Rock is right.. your tx will succeed regardless!!!!!  Yes it will cost, but my friend said to me once that once a child is born it will cost more than £7k every year to "run"!  So just see this as year -1 and most people start at year 0.  Think about ways to pay for it.  We for example won't have a new car, nor will we move house (whilst our friends are moving into bigger houses) as this is our priority.  You can get interest free credit cards on purchases and use that perhaps and then pay it out bit by bit over the interest free period including the bit your mum and sis are giving.  Yes it's a lot of money.. but worth it.  Also, you get a free frozen cycle in with the costs.  

Julie I am also so sorry about your goddam no AF.      Honestly it's just so typical.  Also with bl&&dy Guys not getting back to you.  I think they could bring on your AF if they want to (give you an injection of progesterone or something into your bum and you get your AF days later).  Keep on at it hun  

Mrs Rock how did you get on today at the surgeons?

Lou xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Louisa - any news from you??

Julie yes I sympathise about it being so annoying whn Guys don't call back, it really gets on my nerves too, like we need more stress in this process


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks girls for your kind words  
Id didnt think of it like that Mrs R about being on a waiting list for NHS funding, whcih i think you are right about, at least this way we now have  a plan, well sort of, as my head is now up my   because we now have the decision to make which is........ We will defo appeal, you never know, it would be worth a try. But do we if were paying ourselves now go to Care Manchester were we are on the donor egg waiting list, to do PGD instead of GUYS, whist were waiting to get to top of list for donor, but not sure of success rates etc against Guys for PGD, or do we channel our money into donor as greater success, and just wait until our turn on list. AAARRRGGGHHH i just really dont know what is best. What would your opinions be girls??

Mrs R, im so sorry getting carried away with ME ME ME, how did you get on today at your appointment?  

Louisa, i vowed never to get a credit card again as i got into a little debt when i was younger with one, so good thought, but im gonna steer clear from that one,  


At least ive stopped crying now anyway, to get myself together....daft woman i am! 

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Girls, thanks for asking about today. I almost have an update but not quite. 

I saw my surgeon at his private practice at London Bridge Hospital today and had an X ray there as my notes are all at Guys. He was quite puzzled as both the artificial disc and the fusion metalwork look good on my X ray, and he said he remembered my operation and it went fine, but he could see a shadow on the X ray next to the fusion that he wanted to investigate. So I had a CT scan there but went off to Vista Diagnostics nearby at Waterloo for an MRI scan, as they are around £600 cheaper there than at the private hospital! The surgeon was going to squeeze me back in at the end of the day to look at the scans, however by the time I had the second one at 3pm my leg and foot pain in left leg was so bad I was having trouble walking on it and needed to go home. So his nice secretary has put me in to see him again tomorrow afternoon instead. I am dying to know what he thinks when he sees the scans but I just couldn't do any more today.  I had hydrotherapy first thing this morning as well before I went into town, and the pain gets worse the more I do in one day, basically.

Looking at the shadow on the X ray though, he said it may be that my fusion has not fully fused and there is some movement of the vertebrae which is irritating the nerve nearby, but of course he couldn't say for sure without seeing the other scans. I wait with bated breath to hear the verdict tomorrow. I am unsure and concerned about why my fusion would not have fused as I am now 14 weeks post op and I thought 12 weeks was meant to be ample time for that to happen. I guess I'll know more tomorrow. If it is the case that my fusion has not set then I'll glad I postponed my tx.  Important to get the spine to fit back together again before getting pregnant I reckon  .  Have had a wee morphine tab and feel a bit floaty now, pain is much better though.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen if it were me I would stick to the plan of having 1 go at PGD before moving on to donor eggs.  Don't let this funding decision shake your fundamental decisions about what treatment is best for you and DH.  

So do I have it right that Care Manchester do PGD?  If so the things to consider about moving there would be 

1) Guys have started work on your genetics haven't they, so if you move to Care will you lose some months whilst they do that work which Guys have already started, and 

2) the success rates for Care compared to Guys.  If they are similar there is a lot to be said for being treated nearer to where you live as it will make the whole thing less difficult.  But if Guys are better then personally I would stick with them despite the journey.  You already know you are only going to do it once and whilst not ideal, its certainly do-able from a distance as Louisa can testify.


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Karen
If I were you I'd try the PGD once.  You never know hun, you may be a great responder and get lots of eggs.  38 isn't old really and until you try it you won't know.  This is your once shot at using your own eggs.  I don't think Care Manchester do PGD but Care Nottingham do definitely.  Care Notts are very close to me yet I chose to go to Guys.  Various reasons 1) due to the fact they were NHS and I was lucky enough to get get funding, and they sorted it for me but 2) their reputation as the leading clinic for PGD and the biggest in the UK 3) I had absoutle confidence in their staff - was very impressed 4) I liked the fact they were NHS as there was that level of backup and linkage easily to my other doctors if required (diabetic staff and haemophilia care).  I'd stick with Guys and go wiht it.  Don't think for you there will be much difference between travelling to Nottingham and London.  Book trains in advance.  Do lots of the trips solo - you won't need your DH for loads of the scans etc - it saves cost.  WHen you do go with your DH consider driving - parking is only £2 an hour next to Tower Bridge and that's not in the congestion zone!  We've never had any problems getting a spot either.  Bit of a long drive but if you share the driving it's OK.  A Sat Nav is essential for London driving!  Anyway hun best of luck with the decision making.. I know that whilst my journey has literally been very long I still never have regretted going with Guys.  The phone system is cr&p but their care is good.
Mrs ROck so we wait until tomorrow.  I wonder if that means another op or not.  I'm glad though that he has spotted something.. better than spotting nothing you know.  
AFM well no AF.. a bit of tiny bleeding yesterday, some brown Friday night.  Yesterday I was convinced it was over when I saw the bleeding.  Today it has stopped and today is 14 days past surge (usually when I start AF).  There is every chance it will still start today or tomorrrow.  So I'm really terrified.  I seem to be having lots of unusual symptons which coudl be related to this, or my bad tooth!!  Lots of headaches though less today.  No AF cramps (which I'mannoyed about as loads of ladies get them and get PG!).  Tooth really really bad - have an absceess andw ill now need a root canal treatment,  Can't really eat at all now which is really bad as I'm diabetci!


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Had to star ta new post as the page was jumping. 
Yes I can't eat really due to this abscess and am limited to soups and yoghurts. Went to the dentist and am on antibiotics now (apparently OK if, on the very unlikely chance, i am pg) and in a few days if the pain is still there I'm to go for a root canal.  Sounds dreadful.  Deep joy. But, nothing like your pain Mrs Rock so I'm not going to complain.
Other symptons well I didn't sleep at all last night but I put that down to the tooth.

Won't know for sure until Weds OTD and that's only if the dratted AF doesn't show up.  It's funny really, I reallly reallly don't want AF to show up and Julie - you do!  Hilarious really!  We should swap!

Chat later

L  xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks girls for your input, i guess you are both talking sense, and deep down it is what i want really, but you know when you just need some of your friends to tell you, if that makes sense  

Mrs R, im glad youv'e had your scans done, im sure there will be a rectifiable explanation when you go tomorrow   

Louisa, root canal.......not nice, it never rains but it pours dosent it  

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh no Louisa, complain away, tooth pain is awful.  

   for   for you 

Julie what do witches like to eat? let's leave out some eye of newt and ear of bat to attract her to you and keep her away from Louisa!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Big hugs all round


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies....

Lots of reading to catch up on....

Karen - Hope you can find the way to go forward, just remember that its your decision, and you do have options... hang in there hun  

Mrs R - Glad your appt went well... here's hoping to a speedy recovery and onwards and upwards with the IVF  

Louisa - Hiya Hun, your poor thing I hate tooth problems... hope it settles down soon for you  ...  I am   that the old witch stays well away from you I have been calling her over to me I need her here, so to stay well away from you there that told her  

AFM - Well still no AF & still no call back from Guys !!! I am slowly loosing my mind I think  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Julie I wouldn't necessarily say my appointment went well.....but it was something.  Hope Guys call you back today.


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Well still no reply, option 2 all you can do is leave a msg and option 1 for reception puts you on hold then music then says the person you are calling is not available !!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhh     

Anyone got any other numbers I could try ?

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Finally just got a call back.. go in on Friday @ 11:45 for scan and bloods  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

BFN for me      
Think this is me over and  out for PGD/IVF.  Have had enough.  29 eggs for goodness sake, and not one BFP. 
Me and dh will chat properly in a few days when the emotion has calmed down but I don't think we will be doing this again.  For sure I don't think I can cope with anymore of this.
Hope you had more luck today Mrs Rock with your surgeon

L xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Louisa that's really rough.  So sorry hun.  As you say you need a bit of time to take stock.  I'm thinking of you


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Louisa ... I am so so sorry hun


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Heck Louisa, im really sorry my darling    Take your time, and choose whats best for you and DH   

Julie, im so glad Guys got back to you in the end. Roll on friday   

Mrs R, how did you get on today? ive been thinking of you  

Hiya Ceri, thanks for all our hugs  

What a  day, ive been out and about, and mulling things over, and still not sure which way forward at the moment we will go, apart from first of all, appeal  

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I don't really know if it is good news or bad news. 

After seeing my CT and MRI scans today the surgeon cannot see anything that could be responsible for my nerve pain in both legs and feet. He says my fusion is, in fact, not moving, and my bone is growing well, although I was wrong to think it would be all fused by 12 weeks, it takes a lot longer apparently for the bone to grow across from each vertebra and meet in the middle.  In fact my bone has grown an extra bulge (which even I could see when shown) on the right hand side but he does not think this is the cause of the pain because my left leg is worse than my right. He really can't explain it. I was a bit distraught but am telling myself that if he'd told me the fusion was not working and more surgery was needed, I'd feel worse about that. But am no further forward really.
After 5 years of suffering nerve pain I am used to it and I think I know when things are bad, and things are bad!

All he can suggest is an epidural injection of cortisone to see if the nerves calm down. I said "Can we do that today?"!! We couldn't of course so I am having that on Thursday. Who knows whether it wil help. I think I may have had one before as pain management years ago, and it didn't help all that much, but fingers crossed.  Am not very hopeful really.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Mrs R, not what you expected, but like you say at least the fusion is as it should be, which is definately very good news. But i would feel exactly the same tbh, in that if they haven't found anything wrong, then what is wrong. However, that extra bulge that you can see when shown could be contributing to your pain, albeit on the oppisite side. It can be strange which side plays tricks, when your discs have been messed about with, and certainly when youv'e had the surgery that youv'e had Mrs R. Its definately worth baring that in mind, and trying the epidural could be a good idea.
Have you had any more thoughts on hypnosis too, if your interseted, i have a disc with hypnosis on for relaxation and Pain, which i got off one of our Doctors at work. He was extremely interested in hypnosis, and devisied numerous CD's. I could send it to you, if you would think it would be of benefit to you Mr R  

xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Louisa hun I am so sorry   as you say take the time and you will know what the best thing is to do for you and DH

Hi to everyone else...  

Will be back later 

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen I would like to listen to the CD, I will pm you.  Thanks so much for the helpful post.  I really want to know what is irritating my spinal nerves, I am going to get a second opinion I think - even though my surgeon is meant to be one of the best, there is another guy everyone raves about in Warrington and as my folks are in Liverpool I may as well make a trip in a few weeks if I feel up to it and show him my x ray and my scans.  I may also show CT scan to my pain consultant as he wanted a CT scan himself.  Just been told I will have to pay for the injections myself (£1600), oh well if they work it will be cheap at 100 times that price.

I never thought I'd say this but am glad I postponed my tx.  I just couldn't cope with doing IVF this month as well!


Karen are you feeling better, had any thoughts about what you want to do next?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Mrs R, that sounds a great idea to get a second opinion, or at least a different opinion to be able to explore, some other veiws. Shame the injections are going to cost you that amount, but like you say if you can just get on top of this pain, it will be worth every penny, for you to be able to focus on your forthcoming journey  
Yes do PM me with your address, and il send this CD out to you asap, i truly beleive its worth a listen. 

AFM, well i am truly at a crossroads. Obviously we want to appeal. I have spoken to Sam at Guys, and she has said that she will pass the letter of refusal onto one of the Consultants, for them to decide if there is cause for appealing or not, i think meaning if they feel we have a good chance or not. So not sure what they will decide, will just wait to see what Sam gets back to me with first. If they choose not to appeal for us, then i suppose theres nothing stopping us from appealing ourselves with the help of Infertility Network, our GP and local MP etc. 
I read carefully what you and Louisa had posted to me with regards to what i should do, following me asking for your veiws, and you told me what i was already thinking myself, if truth be told. However, my dilemma is that yes its all well and good paying for PGD, giving my own eggs a chance, as i would never know otherwise etc etc. But firstly its not like im gonna be shelling out the 3 grand that routine IVF usually costs to have a go, its gonna cost as you know in the region of 7 grand, and infact,its gonna cost us £8,500 to be precise if you include DH's SSR. The chances are slim with PGD, as poor Louisa has found out and many other lovely ladies. Our chance would jump from roughly 18% to 40% or higher with donor eggs, depending on what specific donor egg statisitcs you were to look at etc.  Also i have no issue what so ever with the donor egg conception etc, and moving away from my own eggs, like alot of ladies have a problem with, which is very understandable, but has not been an issue for me at any point, during all of this. Maybe its because of my genetic condition, and the thought that donor eggs maybe the only way to rid  any of my children of this wicked condition, and of course if the PGD didnt work anyway, then it would only be donor eggs that would be left, so in my mind that would be donor eggs or no baby. Realistically we would only have money for one go anyway, 2 goes if my mum and sis help us aout too, due to it being extremely expensive, so i want to channel our finances into the most increased chance of a successful outcome. Does that make sense? In an ideal world yes i would love to do PGD first, and still might, but with such limited funds, we have to try and plan to succeed. Were not gonna rush into anything at the moment, as we are gonna wait to hear from Sam anyway, and also its gives us extra thinking time.
Sorry for such a long post, but i was on a roll then   

Phew, feel better now ive got all that out, although im still no further forward   

Karen xxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

HIya ladies
I can't keep away  
Firstly Mrs Rock I am so so sorry about the surgeon not finding any reason how devastating      I think it is worth trying this other chap.  Plus as you say the injection thing is worth a try.  THe relaxation CD Karen offered is a good idea plus what about hypnotherapy?  Oh hun I feel so sorry for you how awful this must be, an inescapable pain.  Lots and lots of       It's the worst.
Karen hun based on your post I've changed my mind.  You should do the egg donor route.  If you are genuinely not bothered about the whole genetic thing (and I can understand that, believe me!!!) then you should go for it.  Being honest, I don't think your appeal will work as they have to base their decisions on facts, not emotions, and there are 2 facts that made them not give you funding ( I don't agree with them either but life is sh*te and unfortunately that's what you've been dealt.  So personally whislt you will appeal (and why not!!!) it's unlikely hun you will be successful.     .  THe question to ask Care is what the watiing list is looking like now.. you've been on it for almost 4 months now... has it reduced somewhat?  Will they be able to offer you something towards the end of the year?
Also  - I know it's a bit sensitive - but have you considered adoption? My cousin is adopting a beautiful little girl from Mexico.. and my sister's friend has adopted 3 beautiful children from Russia.. they are so lovely and special and they fit right in with the massive family they have joined (lots of cousins!!)
AFM well we have decided... that's it.  No more PGD.  I will give it another day and phone Guys on Friday and tell them that's it.  No follow up appt, no further tx.  Chatted wtih DH and we will now go it au natureul.  Eeek.  It probably won't work anyway based on our abysmal failures but I think our life willbe much much better.  I feel so guilty that we have this option whilst most on these boards don't.... but we have to take the risk and deal with it if we do have an affected child.  I jsut can't do this anymore.  It's bizarre, I'm so strong normally and now, I've just had enough.
So I'm starting to think of fun things to do with DH and in general.  Holidays, weekends away etc. etc.  Life is starting to look rosy again....

CHat later

Lou xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Louisa,
Care Manchester has reduced their wait to 10 months now so yes could get match at end of year, and our specifications are broad so shouldnt be a problem to get matched, as we have asked for blue or brown eyes, blonde or brown hair, any blood group, fair skin and we are CMV POS so easier to get matched as we can have pos or neg donor, oh and any height above 5.5 as we are both 5,10. We have thought of adoption but do not want to go down that route, only for the reason of the time it takes, and i dont think its fair on DH as he will be 47 a end of the year, and we would notbe matched with a child under 2yrs, and although i dont want a trophy baby, i would like to enjoy the baby time before they grow up too, so were not going to go down that route, if that makes sense. 

I think you are making the right decision after what you have just been through Louisa, so good luck with your mission,   im sure you will do just fine, and like you say you can start to live a little now too also  

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi ladies

Just back from having 2 spinal injections at the private hospital on the other side of the railway from Guys where I had the op, but with same surgeon.  I could see Guys from the window of my room tonight, felt a bit weird!  

I had no sedation, oh my lord, slightly traumatising experience but whatever, it's over!  Crossing everything for the next few days to see if it helps......


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Mrs R, im glad everything went according to plan, and ooh, no sedation....your brave  
Well im going to keep everything crossed for you too, il even get my Tilly to cross her paws for you    
ive posted the CD out to you this morning, so you should get it in next couple of days  
I will expect you to be dancing on the ceiling by next month!!  

Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Goodluck for tomorrow Julie   let us know how you get on   x

How are you Louisa?   x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies just wanted to send you all a big   as you all deserve one, with all that you are all going through right now.

Thank goodness for this site and all you wonderful ladies.

I will let you know what happens at my appt tomorrow.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks so much for the CD Karen, am really looking forward to listening to it.  It's really kind of you.  

I would've had sedation if it had been offered! The injections I've had before were under the same kind of sedation as EC, where you're officially not unconscious but you don't feel/remember a thing.  Apparently they don't bother with it for this, not to worry it was shocking feeling the sensations but wasn't too painful and I had a lovely theatre nurse stroking my head and saying reassuring things, made a huge difference to the anxiety.  And it'll be cheaper as no anaesthetist to pay for!!!  Not easy to keep still though, but keeping well in mind that someone's got a needle in your spine is a great deterrent to moving.  

I wanted to reply to your thoughts on your next move.  I kind of agree with Louisa that if you are content with the concept of using donor eggs then it does make perfect logical sense to spend your money on 2 possible goes with DE rather than 1 OE and 1 DE because the DE chances are so much higher.  But is that truly how you feel, and how you imagine you'll feel looking back in 10 years time, that you didn't need to try once with your own eggs?  I say this because the choices we make regarding IVF are not always the logical or practical ones, because the desire for a child is an emotional and physical one which does not always allow itself to be governed by logic. I think I am reasonably open to DE, should it ever become necessary, but DH is not very.  He wants the child to be my genetic material and his, if at all possible, and I can understand that as I really do too and that is a natural urge.

Now I don't want to sound as though I'm trying to tell you how you feel!  I do appreciate that you've lived with the knowledge of your genetic condition and the terrible consequences for sufferers o the illness, and that knowledge shapes the way you feel about a genetic relationship to any child you might have.  Also I can only imagine what it feels like to have decided you will not have children and lived with that decision for years and years, to be told you could have a child after all, it need not be from your own egg but it will be your child that you carry, I can totally understand that you would not need to look behind that huge blessing for more, as it were.  

I think all I am saying is that you made that original decision to have one go at PGD for a reason and it's ok to want to stick to that even if it doesn't make the most financial sense.  And I say that in the knowledge that PGD costs more.  If my next tx fails DH and I have decided we'll move clinics and have chosen one where we need to budget £10k per cycle.  We'll only be able to afford the one cycle there but I'll still want to try it.  

Having said all that you do sound as though your decision is fairly clear, that it is more important to you and DH to maximise your chances of a child and that means by 2 goes with DE.  I completely understand that.  I just wanted to put the other point of view in case it helped you crystallise your thoughts.  I often find if I can't make up my mind about something, hearing another point of view makes it easier for me to see what it is that I really want to do.  I hope that helps xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Louisa, very best of luck with TTC au naturel.  I hope you get everything you wish for, and soon!  Quite jealous as we can't TTC naturally because of my medication, not that it ever worked for us anyway but it would be lovely to have that tiny chance.  Please don't think it won't work for you because of your PGD experience, as of course you already know, the process can affect the embies, and FETs generally have a lower success rate than fresh so there's nothing to say you won't have great luck by yourselves.  Are you sticking around for a bit?  We'd miss you if you went!


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hiya Ladies
Mrs Rock I really do hope that these injections do some magic.  Doesn't sound a hoot getting them done though.... oouch!!  Seeing Guys from the window.. wierd as you say... I flew over London from Stuttgart a month back whilst in the 2ww and could see Guys from the plane (we were descending into Birmingham).  I must admit that it isn't the most beautiful building in the world!
Karen totally understand about the adoption thing.. it does sound promising on the waiting list thingy... perhaps only 5-6 months more to wait... not too long at all!!
Julie hope all goes well tomorrow.  They sorted you out last time didn't they when your AF wouldn't stop! This is the same, only opposite isn't it!!
Well AFM I phoned Sam today and told her that was that for us and that we were out.  She was nice about it and asked me to leave a message on the nurses line, which I did.  So that's it.  Was chatting to my sister on this (not sure if I told you but she also went through IVF years ago, had 7 failed cycles (low sperm count problems)) and then went on to conceive 3 children naturally.     Anyway she had 7 failed cycles, each with 2 embryos, always top quality.  Got loads of eggs like I did.  We agreed that with us, over stimulation just produces embryos that just won't make it.  It just seems too much of a coincidence that I had 4 failed cycles, she had 7, and each time the docs were so positive about it working.  I fully believe if we were to go again, we would have the same result.  Second time around she had her stim drugs halfed, and still produced 24 eggs, and still failures.  Anyway she is really pleased we've decided to stop it (I think she secretly feared it wouldn't work for us) and just go with it naturally.


WIll opst in a sec as page is jumping


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

So anyway this month will be the first ttc that we have ever done... eek.  This is going to be so wierd.  Trying to get my head around it.  DH is too; he's a bit daunted too I think.  THe whole concept of ditching the birth control after so many years..
actually the reason why the gap in this and the last message - think DH has flu - just had to take him to bed and put a sick bowl beside him. Poor love!
Other news - well my root canal is planned 10th May.  And my sis has her radioactive iodine treatment 14th May.  And we're at a wedding on Sat 1st My.
All go!
THanks MRs R for your message - yes I'll stick around if that's OK.. I know we are very lucky being able to ttc naturally.. though knowing our luck it won't work either!... hope it is stilll appropriate to be on these boards now.. but I like the chats!

Night night 
Lou x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

That theatre nurse sounds a lovely lady. Maybe it was a good idea that you were not offered sedation, as it may have increased your bill somewhat  

Well, Mrs R you have just made me cry......but in a nice way, oh and its certainly not taking much to make me produce tears lately i can tell you. I value your opinions greatly, and like you say it can help to hear what other people have to say, to rationalise it, to help with the decision making.
I also agree with you 100% with not being rationale or logical through any of this, i really do. I have realised this just lately how much pressure you can be under, and ive not even embarked upon any tx yet, so OMG what it must be like during tx is just beyond me at the moment, it must be sooo heavy, you certainly have to be a strong person.
I can also certainly understand why you and your DH would be wanting your own genetic child, that is truly natural, and i can really understand an individual greiving for their OE when they have no choice and have to go down the route of DE. However this has just never been an issue for me, or DH tbh, infact DH even said that if his sperm turned out to be no good then we would go for donor embies, and he would be fine with that, as he said that i would be happy to use someone elses eggs so he wouldn't mind donor sperm, but again its all personal choice isnt it.

I think you have made a valid point here also in that i have lived for many years thinking we would not be having kids, then all of a sudden i have been shocked into the idea of well yes now i do have the chance to have a child, which does make one almost desperate, and a little irrational   so i think your right in being careful in the decision making, so i will be absolutely sure that i wont regret not trying with my OE first.
You have certainly not tried to tell me how i must feel, you have actually contributed to my decision process, and helped me to "crystallise my thoughts"...thats a lovely way of putting that Mrs R 
Thanks for your thoughts    i will certainly take them onboard  

Thats also alot of money 10k for you Mrs R if you swap clinics. Why is it so expensive? i thought routine IVF only costs around 3k. Are you having other bits and bobs done too to bump up the price? But then i suppose i was only going off how much my cousin paid for her IVF, but that was about 5 yrs ago 

Louisa, im so glad you have got yourself organised, and good luck with the au naturelle, bet you will follow your sister, and they will be coming out of your ears soon, and you will be asking for babysitters   
i wish your sis lots of luck too for her treatment   
Good luck with your root canal, and enjoy the wedding  
Stay in touch  

Julie  

Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning girls,

hope your all well  
Were off to my stepdaughters for the weekend, so wont be back until monday evening. Im hoping it might take my mind off things for a few days, but there again pigs might fly too   although the amount of alcohol im planning to consume, i definately may see pigs flying    Anyway stay out of trouble, and i will speak to you all next week  

Mrs R i hope you start to feel some improvement over this weekend   

Julie, i hope your scan and blood tests go smoothly and you can make some progress   

Louisa, take it easy over the weekend hunny, its all so much to try and deal with isnt it  

Karen xxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

Well back from guys now, had blood and scan, scan didnt show much said there was some lining and no cycts on my ovaries but couldnt really tell me anything else  

I now have to wait for my blood test results and the Dr will call me to discuss possibly next Wednesday... however... the nurse went to speak to the dr re: my scan pictures and when she came back I asked what she had said as I was asking about something to bring on a bleed, and she said the Dr had said no period in 10 weeks wasnt very encouraging...eek... now I am a scared and dont know what to think.. is that it for me now ? is it all over ? oh I feel awful at the moment, on a real downer so to speak...  oh well more waiting til Wednesday .. its all about waiting, I just dont know how much longer I can play this waiting game, or where we go from here if thats it.

hoping you are all well... will pop by again later

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Julie it's a shame you have to wait over the long weekend for answers.  I hope you can find something to take your mind off it.  

Karen hope your weekend at your step daughter's is fun. The CD has arrived, have put it on my ipod and going to have a listen later.  

Have a lovely weekend everyone x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Girls,
How are you all? Ive missed yooooouuuuuu  

Mrs R, have you listened to the CD yet? Has the pain eased any after the injections? i have been thinking of you    

Julie, im sorry there wasn't any definative answers from your appointment on friday, lets hope that that wednesday will bring some way forward for you    

Hiya Louisa, how are you lovely?  

AFM, well we had a lovely weekend, consumed too much alcohol......nearly alcohol poisioning me thinks   also ate far too much junk food, glad to come home for a detox!! We stopped at Beverley Race course in Yorkshire for a sneaky few bets, and we won 60 quid, and my stepdaughter won 200 quid....lucky monkey, so it was worth the stop off! Very tired now though.


Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Karen
Glad you had a good weekend away - just what you needed .

Just been listening to track 2 on the CD, the one for pain.  The techniques are similar to those on the IVF Companion CD, thinking of colours etc, and the rhythms of the voice are so so relaxing.  But was surprised by the second voice talking, the one which you canot hear so clearly, IVF Companion does not use that technique.  I feel very relaxed now and I think the peak of my pain has eased.  Am going to listen regularly now to see if I get the hang.  Thanks lovely for sending it to me.  I do love that voice


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning Mrs R,

Oh im so glad you like the CD and it may also be helping with your pain too. The injections may have done a good job too, which is fantastic, mi so glad for you Mrs R, i do hope it continues, then at least its one battle fought     

Im not sure if i like the new layout of the forum, got a shock when i signed on this morning. All my profile pics have gone, and you cant see whos on line and stuff.....arrrggghhh i hate change   

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I think when people are online the box by their name is green and when they aren't it's white.  I tried to get into chat last night when the site was offline and it would not let me login, bit frustrating!  Would've been my first time in chat, I bet loads of people were there last night getting their FF fix!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope it dosent put you off trying again in the chat room, i dont go in there that often myself, but when i do its actually a great release...if you can keep up with everyone   

I realised about the online a little while ago....DOH, it dosent take much to confuse me Mrs R

Hiya Julie, Louisa, hope your both doing ok....any news or gossip??   

Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if we still have comment boxes on each of our profiles? i cant find them     

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

No, doesn't seem to be there anymore, shame as was going to send you one like this!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Yaaaaay it worked!!!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

spin

Whooo hooo, well done Mrs R, now im gonna have to find one to give back to you.......here goes


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Aw thanks, you didn't have to!  Was going to post it on your comments page but as you said it has disappeared.

Oh my lord, I think Tottenham must have scored, loads of cheering going on downstairs from DH!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

OOOh yes if they win tonight, they will be in the champions league next season wont they. Peter Crouch has just scored with a header   

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

It's all very quiet downstairs now, I think it's nearly the end, the tension is prob killing DH, he'll be sat on the edge of the sofa all hunched up I can just see it now!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Aaaaaah Spurs have won hooray hooray DH will be a happy man   

Sorry if any Man City fans are reading!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

My DH is getting the info off the internet, as he is surfing, he just give me that info, im not a footy buff or anything. Now if it was Liverpool playing then DH would be running around the road in his undies if they had scored   ......god the thought of that!!

p.s theres no Man City fans in this household   

xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

YOu two are hilarious   
Mrs Rock it's sounding promising with Karen's CD.  Fantastic!  PErhaps also look into hynotherapy as a way of dealing with the pain?  Also as Karen says perahspt the injections are kicking in. 
Karen any decisions reached hun?  
Julie any news?? I know today was another trip back foryou?
Just finished watching "Phone booth" man that's a creepy film!!!  THe question si - why was he using a pay phone when he had a mobile? I missed that bit.
Guys (nurse - forget her name) phoned me today to see how I was and see what we wanted to do - I reconfirmed our decision to halt and call it quits.  BTW I don't know if I told you this - but my sis - the one with cancer - actually had IVF 7 times before they conceived naturally.  Low sperm count.  Anyway, they had ICSI.  She had loads of eggs - 29 then 25, and all grade 1 - top quality embryos.  2 put back 7 times - mixture of fresh and frozen.  24 frozen remaining.  Anyway they all failed. Each time they told her she had a great chance, and all failures.  Then I came along with our PGD and ditto.  My point it, I think with me and my sis - we produce load of eggs on IVF but the quality isn't there.  Even when her drugs were halved she still produced loads of eggs. So anyway I explained my thinking to the nurse and she was lovely - said there was no reason why it might not work but equally it may not work second time aorund.  I'm happy we've made our decision anyway, and am very grateful we have this opportunity to ttc naturally.  Today is CD9 now and so soon it will be    time how exciting!  Probably won't    work anyway but we will see...

RIght must go to bed now.  Big scarey day at work tomorrow starting with a 7:30 start - 8am scarey meeting with loads of important people.

Take care all 
L xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

pinkbabe said:


> Does anyone know if we still have comment boxes on each of our profiles? i cant find them
> 
> xx


They'll be coming back v soon hun


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies, Hoping you are all well.

I am feeling very    had the call from the Dr at Guys this morning with my Blood test results and they are not good at all, my FSH and LH were both very high and she said my Estrogen was low, basically in a nut shell she said IVF will not work with my own eggs to say I am totally devastated I cant seem to have a good old    though which I thought I would, suppose it has been difficult as I am at work and got the call whilst at work too.

I had to almost beg for another follow up appt to discuss further options and where we go from here....and the earliest they could give me was 12th June ! To be honest I just feel numb and empty dont think its really sunk in yet probably suppose it will later though.

Karen - can I just ask if you can give me any info re: donor eggs... I am at a loss I dont know where to start ie: how to register how to find out more info etc etc....

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Just lost a massive post aaaargh

Julie, I'm so sorry  .  

I don't want to give you any false hope babe but just yesterday I watched a TV programme about a lady in a possibly similar situation, basically she came off the pill at the age of 37 and immediately stared having hot flushes and it turned out the pill had been masking the fact that her menopause was under way.  She was given a 1% chance of IVF being successful with her own eggs.  Her sister was going to donate eggs to her so in order to get in the best shape she could to receive the egg she went to a nutritionist called Marilyn Glenville who put her on a really hard core fertility foods diet.  She started ovulating again and got pregnant naturally with her own egg in 4 months, went on to have a healthy boy.  Obviously this is pretty miraculous but if it were me I'd want to look up this nutritionist just in case of the very slim chance she could help.


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Julie I'm so sorry hun


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya girls, 

Julie, im so very sorry for you lovely, i truly am    Its a very difficult one i think. I agree with Mrs R, you could be in with a chance if you investigate your options, but i think it depends on how far you want to take this with your own eggs in the hope of success,and of course what funds you have to pursue this. Also you have the hurdle of greiving for the loss of your own eggs if any attempts to continue dont work or you turn to donor eggs. Personally for me this has never been a problem, as i have had in my mind for a long time, that i may need them anyway to rid of my genetic condition that i could pass on. So i have had the mind set of it could be donor eggs or no baby. However, i know that with some ladies, abandoning the use of their own eggs is a very difficult decision indeed    and people need time to adjust and accept. You will need to think very carefully that which decision you make, but i dont think i need to tell you that   
We joined the donor list at Manchester Care, just in case the PGD didnt work etc. There are many clinics around that do donor eggs, so you just need to choose the clinic that is right for you. We chose Manchester care as it had good reports, good success rates, and it was closer to home than Guys, as it only takes us 40mins in the car to care. If you look on the Donor eggs and sperm boards you can find out about other peoples experiences and choice of clinics. You can obviously look on the internet too and get info but i think i preferred to see what everyone else was doing and find out about their experiences, and this tells you more about what a clinic is really like.
We just called the clinic to get appointment, and when we went for it (jan) we seen one of the consultants, to explain our background etc, i also had a transvaginal scan on that day too. You also need bloods which are Hep B, Hep C, HIV, Rubella, Chlamydia, Blood group, CMV (herpes viirus, that most of us carry anyway, and dont realise it). Your DH needs the same apart from obviously Rubella. All clinics will do this for you at a cost, but get your GP to do them for you free on the NHS as you are entitled to this    We paid that day too to go onto the donor list which cost £700, this is about the same with all clinics for the cost of this. A few weeks ago we went back to see the donation co-ordinator and the counsellor to discuss the telling or not telling to the child, which s another debate all together, which i wont bog you down with at the minute.....far too much info to take onboard all at the same time at the minute, but you need to bare this in mind. You tell them what characteristics you want ie eye colour, hair colour, height, skin colour, blood group etc, then they ring you with a match when they have one. Obviously the stricter you are with specifics the longer you may wait, so we ahve asked for either blue or brown eyes, blonde or brown hair etc etc as we have a mixture between DH and i anyway. The total cost of donor with Care is approx £7000, although ours will be approx £8.500 as DH needs a surgical sperm recovery too. 
Julie this is only a brief overveiw, but if there is anything else i can answer for you, just ask, as you will find things will just pop into your head, at any time   

Louisa, lovely to hear from you. Ive seen phone booth and i agree it is creepy isnt it.
I do remember you telling us about your sis with the 7 IVF attempts, and then natural success, how fabulous. That must give you great hope as there seems to be a bit of a pattern with you and your sisters dosent there. You will have great success naturally im sure darling   Remember PMA    Hope your meeting went well. 

Hiya Mrs R, how is your pain fairing lovely?    

Hiya Ceri, thanks for letting me know about the comments box    hope your ok   

AFM  I received a letter yesterday when we got home, we had been away for 2 days at a funeral in Yorkshire (Stepdaughters partners nan died). Anyway it was a copy of a letter that was off DR Jan Grace one of the PGD Consultants, that had been sent to my PCT to appeal the funding decision.....thank god i have their support, thats one good thing. Apparently My PCT has refused our application on the basis of needing fertility treatment.....stupid idiots, DR Grace has pointed out that we our not using PGD for fertility tx but to avoid transmission of a genetic disease. You would think they would get their facts straight before making any decisions woudn't you    They have also pointed out that DH will not be needing a reversal of sterilisation but SSR to obtain the sperm. So they have shot themselves in the foot, so lets see what reason they have now    Im not building my hopes up as it could go either way, but it does make you wonder dosent it   

God that was along post   

Speak to you all later girls

Karen xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Kaaaaaaaaren hi!  I was getting a bit worried actually, wondered if you'd had some kind of bad news or something!!  Silly me.  Hope the funeral wasn't too sad.  They always are I find, even if you didn't know the person all that well.  

Re the funding decision, it occurs to me that perhaps the PCT mean that the SSR for your DH counts as needing fertility treatment?  Don't want to bring you down but it may be that.  Let's hope not.  It's good of Dr Grace to write that appeal for you isn't it.  I've had a few appointments with her and was very impressed, she also did my first ET.  

Well, we've got DH's sister and her partner coming to stay this evening, we were going to go out for dinner but i can't really manage it so think it'll be a takeaway from the gorgeous chinese in Chislehurst.  Tomorrow going to try and visit Eltham Palace if i'm up to it, hope so.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Mrs R,
Aww that was nice that you were worried about me, you are so lovely   

Yeah i know what you mean about the SSR, but as Dr Grace has told them, we are not wanting a reversal, AND we are fully prepared to fund the SSR ourselves, and always have been, so really dont get their point TBH, but i can see which way they may be coming from, but as you say i so hope they will turn it around for us    Im glad you rate Dr Grace, i was surprised when we received the letter, as you feel everyone is against you    so heres hoping   

The funeral was sad, we didnt know her that well TBH but my stepdaughter wanted us to go to support her. On the way in behind the coffin they played Frank Sinatra "my way", well that just set me off im afraid    and also the tears were tripping my stepdaughter which upset us alot too.
Ooh i do hope you enjoy your chinese tonight with your family    Ive not heard of Eltham Palace though   

xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like you have had a nice morning Mrs R    im so glad your pain was manageable today. You certainly have had an art deco party haven't you....wow those treats and pressies sound very lovely   

im gonna have a peek at your link now   

How are you doing Julie?     

Hiya Lou, hope your getting your head around things hun      

xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh wow, what a beautiful place that is    must try and make some time to visit there! i love the gardens and the medieval bridge......i can see myself now daydreaming in those gardens. The entrance hall looks just like mine   

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

It really is gorgeous, and it is kind of buried deep in the wilds of south east London, seems incongruous.  I guess when the 1930's part was built it was still quite rural around there.  The garden is lovely as well, we're going to go back some day when the weather is nice, is cold and gloomy here today!

I was saying to DH today, since I have been having so much pain trouble, the desperate ache for a baby has receded quite a lot.  Every cloud has a silver lining eh!!  I guess it's about priorities and if your body knows you're in pain it puts everything else aside. I really hope that doesn't mean there's no chance of my next tx succeeding ?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes i could imagine those gardens would be glorious on a warm summers day   

The reduced yearning for a baby Mrs R, could encourage a positive cycle, as your not constantly thinking, hoping and praying. Oh yes, this might have all been for a reason to delay this cycle a little


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

it would be nice to think so wouldn't it.

like your Tigger Karen - you didn't have him before, did you?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Mrs R, no had a baby face originally. I have tried to load up a glitter pic but it will only let me load up a FF pic for some reason....very frustrating! but i think im getting you to Tigger now   

xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Mrs R, you should come onto the new game thread, its a bit of fun   

xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Mrs R, how are you doing, have you been up to much?

ive managed to get my grass cut today AND buy myself a new dress. Its a black and grey maxi dress...really nice, and only £25, what a bargin   

Hiya Lou, how you doing?   

Hiya Julie, have you had any more thoughts lovely   


Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Karen, your dress sounds lovely.  

Well I'm feeling very upset. My foraminal epidural injections did not work. I saw my surgeon at Guys today and he does not know what the problem can be. He said in hundreds of operations he has not seen this before. His guess is that the facet joints are irritating the nerve but he said it's very much a stab in the dark. He says to fix the facet joints and stop them moving I could have a posterior keyhole operation to fix them with screws, he thinks 6 weeks recovery time (so I think realistically that means 8-10). But he does not know if it will work. 

I am utterly terrified of more surgery as it is the surgery that has caused my current pains. Plus he has no idea if it will work.  I don't know what to do. 

I have booked a private appointment with another surgeon who is meant to be very good, based in Warrington actually, to get a second opinion. The first appt I could get was 1 June. I am just crying and going round in circles.  I know none of this is fertility-related but I feel further away than ever from having a baby


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh No Mrs R, im so sorry your injections haven't worked   and heres me going on about a   dress   

I think it makes it worse, as your surgeon dosent know why either, and the fact he hasn't come across this before definately encourages negativity. Having keyhole surgery, could be an option, but again with no real gaurantees of it being a success, must be so frustrating for you. God, why is it that we are dealt with such difficulties and trials in life.
Oh Mrs R, if it were me i dont think i would know which way to turn at the moment, but if the keyhole surgery is the only option, then considering the amount of discomfort you are in, i think i would have it, and see how it goes, although only if there was no chance of it making it any worse of course, as you dont want to add to your problems either do you. 
The Surgeon in Warrington, is that the one you were going to get the second opinion off anyway?
I know what you mean about any of this not being fertility related, but as you have already realised, you need to be in optimum health, and pain free without any unecessary drugs, so i can understand that this does interfere with any planned fertility tx.
You must not know which way to turn   I so wish i could help you in some sort of way.

Try and hang in there Mrs R, 1st June isnt too long away, and take it all a bit at a time, and find out about your options.

Wipe your tears sweetheart, im here if you need me    

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

well don't worry I always like to hear about dresses, takes my mind off things.  

yes the Warrington surgeon is the one I was thinking of before.  I think the risks that the op would make me worse are very low.  But the risks of the 1st op making me worse were also very low, and here I am, much worse.  So unlucky.  Going to get to bed now, will feel better in the morning I'm sure


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I see what you mean about the low risk... its not an easy decision is it   

Sleep well Mrs R, tomorrow is another day   

Karen xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh Mrs Rock hun       1st June is only a few weeks away.  Hang on in there.  It's so upsetting because for a while I think you were getting better and then the pain came back.  I can only imagine what this must be like.  
I reckon just wait until you see this other surgeon and make your decision based on it.  TBH if I were in the amount of pain you are in I'd try the keyhole (to h*ll with it and everything) but it's difficult to gamble with your back on the line so to speak.
Oh I'm so sorry.  

Hi Karen your dress sounds fab!!  Are you going partying sometime soon to wear it?  Sorry you've had to do funerals lately.  It sounds like you are so close to your stepchildren, it's truly lovely.  And you the evil step mother and everything!!!

Hiya Julie   

AFM no news really. Just trying to chill a little..not to start obsess over ttc naturally.. though it's difficult not to.  Dang it the IVF makes everything soooo clinical doens't it and now we're not doing IVF it still feels like a scientific process.   

Take care all, especially Mrs R 

Lou x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Lou, its lovely to hear from you   Glad everything is good with you, and your feeling a bit more chilled out.

I bought the dress, cos we have got a surprise 50th birthday party, and a wedding evening to go to end of this month and beginning of June, so il wear it for both me thinks, as none of the same people will be at the do's   

Im the stepmother from hell me   no, i really love my step kids...there so fab!

How is your family doing Lou? especially your sis who had the recent surgery   

stay in touch hunny, and take care

Karen xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies - Hoping you are all well ? 

Karen - have sent you a PM hun 

AFM - Well things are moving slowly, and as each day comes and goes its getting a little easier, there is just so much info on premature ovarian failure and donor egss its a nightmare trying to get through it all to get the info you need !!!!!!!!

Will pop back again soon...

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hang in there Julie, it will all become clearer as you go along. You have had a shock and information overload, and it will take a while for you to be able to get to grips with what is happening.

Take your time, and think things through carefully, and dont forget there is no rush, as if you are going with donor eggs, it dosent matter what age the body is,  that is going to receive them, it is the age of the eggs, and in this country, they are all under 36yrs.

I have PM'd you sweetheart

Take care and keep in touch

Karen x


Hiya Mrs R and Lou, hope your both doing ok


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi ladies

Louisa thanks.  Still trying to get my head round everything, but can't really.  The new op may not work and there are risks attached to it such as traumatising the nerve even further.  Also I would end up going onto half pay and as I am the major earner in the partnership we can't afford our house on that, we'd have to move.  Not the most important consideration in the grand scheme of things but we only moved her in November and I love it here.  Anyhoo still mulling things over, as DH says, if I end up not able to work that will cost us a lot more than being on half pay for 6 months.....Am making plans for a gradual return to work starting second week in June and we'll see how I go.  Am going to ask if they'll let me work from home 3 days a week.  It's a huge ask I know, but there's no way I can work full time in the office, no way.  IF my problem really is this facet joint thing, the surgeon says there's a small chance that over the coming year it will improve as my spinal fusion gets stiffer.  If I can stand it then I'll give waiting it out a try.  That's my thinking for today, anyway.  Might all be different tomorrow depending on the pain levels, I change my mind all the time.  Am still gettting the second opinion though.  Roll on 1 June.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

O I posted before I had finished, not sure how that happened   , at least I didn't lose it though!

Meant to ask how is your sister doing Louisa?

Karen do you have any idea of the time scale for getting a decision on your appeal to the PCT?

Also we have decided to go back to TTC naturally while we wait for next tx.  We weren't becase of the medication I am on.  However we have had enough and decided to just go with it, there comes a time when you just have to keep things simple.  And given we've tried TTC nat for 2 years with no success there's probably no need to worry about it anyway.  If I did get pg would come straight off the drugs off course.  

Another thing to consider.....if we get pg from our IVF next month (big IF!!), that would rule out the facet joint operation for the next year.  Could I bear that? who knows, certainly not me........it all just goes round and round in my tiny brain


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Mrs R, such an awful lot for you to be thinking about   I really hope things start falling into place for you, and decisions can be made really soon   

I rang my PCT yesterday to find out a timescle. They said that the next meeting to discuss cases is at beginning of june, so im not gonna hold my breath again   They did say though that it would not always go back to a panel, as the decision could be overturned between themselves also. I have also sent another letter today to support what Dr Grace has written, but in more detail, but very to the point, as i collected a copy of the refusal from my GP yesterday, and there are a few details that do need challenging TBH. It annoys me also because the PCT dont actually send you a copy themselves, i had to ask my GP for a copy, as i told her i would be appealing. Im glad i did now too, because there was other bits in it that Dr Grace hadn't challenged, although her letter was good too, so it just goes to show that there was a little bit extra i could help with to try and fight them    

xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Mrs R, im so glad your gonna start sniffing soon. My god, 9 days to go......gulp!! I really hope you have success this time, you really deserve it    xx


Hiya Lou, Julie, hope your doing ok girls   xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Do you know what, I'm just not very excited at all.  I think it's because I've had so much bad luck with this and my back that I don't actually really believe it will work.  At the end of the day you need luck to succeed with IVF (plus a load of other factors obviously).  I'm kind of going through the motions in the knowledge that it could work, but thinking it probably won't.  I don't think I'm going to bother joining a cycle buddies this time as the whole "PMA PMA PMA" routine just leaves me cold.  It always did really, but now I've had 2 BFNs I just can't be bothered at all.  I don't believe for one second that PMA plays any part, and the clinic say the same thing.  And I was as positive as you like for my first cycle so what's the point forcing it, really?  God what a miserable old biddy I am!  Sorry!

Been to Bluewater today as hubby needed a new suit for work and he wanted help choosing it as he has no clue.  He is so funny, he just can't abide shopping.  He only tried on 2, and bought one of them, and I said "Well, that was easy", and he looked at me in disbelief and said "Easy?  We had to go to three different shops!!".  I had to laugh, he didn't try anything on in the first 2 shops and the whole process only took 40 minutes, he is a true lightweight when it comes to shopping.

Hope you've all had a nice weekend ladies x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Mrs R i totally agree and understand where you are coming from, and im not just saying that as if to go with you, if you know what i mean. I have learnt just from being on this site that its all down to luck, and if its your time or not, apart from like you say the other obvious factors etc etc. I also agree that PMA dosen't help the end result either, although maybe for some people it may help the way they feel along the way, i suppose all down to personal choice. As you say, if you just get on with it, and maybe not post every little thought, feeling, and emotion unless of course you wanted too, it just may help you to get through this tx. And you are certainly not miserable at all, its just the way you are feeling and how you want to manage the process of your tx this time.

Its funnt isnt it how peoples lives lead, or how they get there. The reason i say this is because i truly believe that i frequently get a difficult path to go down, and then get hit with a spade at the end of it, but then i usually tend to come up roses' in the end, as if i am being made to work for it, or as if i am being shown how not to take it for granted, and appreciate what i have.

Fancy making DH go shopping for 40 minutes, and make him try on 2 suits, god he must be worn out the poor love....i hope you have got his feet up on the foot stool, mopping his brow   

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Karen, I think you have a lot of insight.  

The funny thing is, until I injured my back in 2004 I always thought of myself as a lucky person.  I worked hard for things but I always got them in the end, and I thought that as long as I put the effort in I would always get what I deserved.  I suppose I thought I was lucky that I had been taught how to work hard and aim high and that good things naturally follow from that.  Not quite true, sadly!  Some things you can't control no matter how hard you try or how hard you wish   .  And I realise you already know this.  

Blimey it's like philosopher's corner here tonight


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Philosophers corner...like it   

All we can do is try our best, no-one can ever be critisised for that, and what will be will be   

I have certainly realised that IVF and everything that goes with it, is one thing which is out of anyones control   

Anyway, on a lighter note i had a lovely sit on our garden swing this afternoon and read my book.....it was heaven!   

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

That does sound nice, we have not really had the weather for it here, I am jealous   


I have been wondering why more Guys ladies don't join this thread, I hope we don't seem too cliquey.  One of the London threads is like that, I have wanted to join in but they all know each other well, don't think they want anyone new.  Hope we don't seem like that.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Do you know what i have been thinking the same, wondering if any one else wants to join us. There surely must be more people at Guys having tx. I dont t think they would think we were clicky, im sure after all theres only really you and me now who are constantly yakking   


So if there are any more girls or boys out there who want to join our thread, you are most welcome, we would love to meet you. So come on where on you?........hellooooooooo, come join us, we are lovely and wont bite!!   

xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

hiya Karen, Mrs Rock, Julie, Ceri + Guys lurkers!!
Just back from a nice day in Manchester visitng a few friends.  Sunday lunch out with my friend who had a little boy in Jan.. he's so cute and chilled.  Then to see my friend who bought a house in Cheadle Hulme a few months ago.  Gorgeous terraced cottage but massive inside.  Really nice decor.  Yesterday was good too, a day out looking at Jenson Interceptors with dh (He loves classic cars!) then a chilled dinner part with friends.  Drank too much wine yesterday then a glass today at lunch!!  Have given up on the whole giving up alcholol thing.  Life too short etc.  If if if we ever got pg then i'd stop but will enjoy int he meantime!!  Don't think we got enough s*x in this month anyway at the right times (it's difficult isn't it when your dh isn't in the mood   )  Now back tackling the mountain of ironing
I dont' think we are cliquey??  
Mrs Rock didn't realise you were going to go for it after all good luck..  but I totally get the whole cycle buddies thing.. and then I feel like sucha  b&tch , it really hurts when you get a bfn and your other buddies get bfps.  Too hard really.
Karen have you decided that if the appeal doesn't work that you're donor eggs all the way then?
Hi julie
Well back to the ironing...!!!

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

My god that was quick asking for more peeps to come and join us   ........................its Louisa, hiya chicken   You sound like you have had a lovely few days. Im so glad your more chilled, you sound more chilled too. 

Yes i think DH and i have 90% decided that it will be donor eggs if we dont get funding for PGD. 

Dont start the ironing Lou, stay and chat with us   

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Louisa yes I am going to try and do a cycle, starting sniffing a week today.  But I am very much taking things one day at a time and if I don't think I can cope with the pain and the IVF at the same time I will cancel it.  When I cancelled last month so I could have the CT and MRI scans etc I told myself that I would start in May if I possibly could.  I suppose my thinking is that I'm not going to have any back surgery in May or June so I may as well get on wth tx.  I know that is short sighted but quite frankly I'm being short sighted on purpose, as everything is so complicated, that's the only way I can cope!!


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello all   

I never even knew this chat existed! Lol.

Hi Karen I know we chat on the other forum, but thought i'd say hello here too. Day 13 of sniffing now. Still absolutley nothing, I'm so convinced it's not doing anything. My monthly arrived yesterday too, but was told I may have one. 
Anyway this scan can't come quick enough.. My hubby went to Barcelona on Friday for a stag do, was due back last night. His flight got cancelled because of the ash!!!   
But he's just boarded his flight now so hopefully he'll be back tonight.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Glad you have found us Curecf, welcome.

If your AF has started then you must be downregging ok I think, means your lining will be nice and thin for when you start stims.  Lucky lucky you if no sde effects, I hate DRing I turn into the dried up old hag from hell!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Emma, aww its lovely to see you on here too lovely, you are most welcome   

Everything sounds like its going according to plan, thats great, so try not to worry hun. 

Im glad your DH is on his way home   

Hiya Mrs R, Julie, Lou   

Ive had a really busy day in work today, i was glad to get home.

Karen xx


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Mrs Rock,
Thank you for your reply. Glad you think the sniffing is working. I just read about everyone having symptoms but I've had nothing! Bet I'll feel terrible when I start gonal. X


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Curecf I felt a bit better once I'd started gonal F.  Maybe you will be one of the really lucky ladies who sail through all of it with no side effects, fingers crossed you will!

Hiya Karen, you can put your feet up now and chill   .  Me, I've had a busy day of hanging the washing on the line followed by legging it out there to bring it all back in again when the heavens open, then unwisely pegging it out again and then legging it out there when the.....you get the picture.  Boy my life is exciting!  I'll be glad to go back to work at this rate.

Actually forget that, I really won't!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh damn it your poor washing, its frustrating when that happens isnt it. Wev'e just had a chicken fillet stuffed with blue cheese and wrapped in parma ham, and some fresh crunchy vegatables done in the oven....mmmmm lovely   x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen that sounds gorgeous. Our cooking skills aren't up to much in this house!

I feel bad after saying I don't want to go back to work.....on Friday my colleagues sent me a 'mini hamper' they'd made, it had another Get Well card (the 4th one now), a DVD of "Australia", lots of lovely stuff for the bath and shower, a cuddly toy and a family size bag of maltesters.  They also sent me a huge bunch of pink roses about 6 weeks ago.  Have I got the kindest colleagues in the word or what!  I'm a bit bemused actually as I don't really have much to do with them really, we don't socialise or anything like that.  I keep them at arm's length most of the time so I was so surprised and delighted when they sent me things.  People can be so nice sometimes.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

How nice was that of your work colleagues. Gosh very generous indeed. They must really of thought about you whilst you have been off. I know what you mean though about the socialising in work, i tend not to socialise with my work colleagues, i prefer to keep work and home seperate    x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

What lovely colleagues though.  Perhaps they are missing you at work loads!!  How nice.  
KAren you sound such a swot in the kitchen.  Very impressive.  We've jsut had spag bol... again.. how boring!!!!
Hi Emma   

You've all been asking about my sis.. well the update is today she's out of the lead lined room as she had her radioactive iodine tablet on Friday and has been in isolation since then.  The idea is that the thyroid cells want iodine and she was on an iodine free diet for 2 weeks so that the thryoid cells (obviously cancerous) were desperate for the iodine and sucked it all up.  Hopefully that's nuc-ed them now!! So she's out but can't see her kiddies for another week.  This time it's my other sister's turn to help out.  She's over there with her 8 week old baby, she's getting on really well which is fab.  My other sis is now 26 weeks  + with the identical girl twins.. all go!!

Looking forward to this weekend, we're going to the cotswolds with a group of friends.  Staying in a cottage for 3 nights Friday, Sat and Sunday.  Got Monday off work.  Looking forward to it.

Mrs Rock have you considered hypnotherapy for the pain?  Just thought I'd ask

laters..
L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Lou, im glad all your sisters are doing well    that must be hard for your sis who cant see her kids for another week, but it will all be worth it for her, bless her    Gosh your new neice 8 wks old already    and how lovely is that your other sis is having identical girls...wow    at least they wont be short of a lovely babysitter   

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Pinkbabe the pics on our profiles are baaaaaaaaaack!!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

oh oh oh im off to put some in yipeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Damn it, it musn't be fully functional yet, it wont work for me    il try again later xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Mrs R, have you seen your comment box      my attempts yesterday have appeared, and youv'e got two lots    xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I've just seen it now - and they did make me laugh, twice!!      Thanks babe


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Girls,

How are you all?

Ive had a lovely day off today, looking after my cousins little boy again, whilst they went shopping to L1 for their new little girl that they are getting to adopt in a few weeks. We had a great little picnic in the garden, for lunch as it was such a fabulously sunny day. I had to be a bit careful though as his little arms were starting to go a bit red in the sun, so we had to go and buy some suntan lotion. You just dont realise how hot it can get in this country, i think as were so used to the crap weather. Then we went for a walk down our local prom. It was really nice, but back at work tomorrow    

We have got a 50th birthday surprise to go to tomorrow evening so that should be nice, then we are off for the weekend, so looking forward to that, as the weather is supposed to be staying nice, so will get the barbie out me thinks   

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounds like you had a good day Karen.  How old is the little girl your cousin is adopting?  I understand it is very rare to be able to adopt a baby.  

I have just been in the garden plantng and it is HOT!  Only for a few mins as is hard on the back and am very wary, am lying down for a bit now.  The first of the plants which my MIL showed me how to put in a few weeks ago flowered last night, and I am so proud!  I feel like the plant's mummy    I love my MIL, so glad she showed me what to do as I am clueless in the garden and so is DH.  She made us a hanging basket for our front door a few months back and we didn't realise it needed watering and it all withered away DOH!  I have re-planted it today, get me gardener extraordinaire


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Mrs R you are hilarious with your gardening skills    that poor hanging basket. Good on you though to see your new flowers flowering, there lovely to look at arnt they. I love my little garden. My mum does our hanging basket, and they are lovely, she wins prizes for hers in the village she lives in.
Have you tried one of those gardening stools, they are really good, they are a stool to sit on, but if your turn them upside down you can kneel on them and use the handles, which would be the legs of the stool to push yourself up on. We bought my mun one, and she thinks its great as her back isnt too good either.

The new little girl that my cousin will be adopting is just 8 months old, yeah it is hard to get a baby, although i think 8 months isnt bad going though, in fact to adopt i think its impossible as it takes a long time for it to all go through, and babies to adopt a few and far between. The little fella was 14 months when they got him. When they came to pick the little fella up yesterday, they showed me what they had bought, and they had the most adorable flowery dresses with the knickers to match and hats and things....really cute!

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow lucky them, 8 months really is a baby isn't it.  I ache to buy baby clothes.  And maternity clothes.  Aren't I shallow!!  Sometimes I can't believe it myself quite how shallow I am   .  I'm sure I do want a baby for all the right reasons though, the pretty clothes are just a fringe benefit, honest


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey Karen how was the birthday party?  Did you enjoy wearing your new dress?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Mrs R, god no your not shallow at all, its all the fun of the fare as they say, is the buying of the baby clothes and maternity clothes. I cant wait either   

Party was great, and i looked fab in my dress. We had a few nice drinks too. We had a barbie yesterday too, and some relatives have stayed so were off to Liverpool for the day. What a lovely day it is again. 

Hope your ok hunny, il speak to you later, gotta run     

Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Well what a busy weekend ive just had. After DH invited half the world to our barbie, it was actually a fab day AND night, yes 4am the next morning we got to bed    after drinking the region dry! and the garden must of looked like it was on fire, with all the candles, chimney fires and lights that were going on....right little fire starters we were   
We went to Liverpool yesterday, as we were also showing my stepdaughters partners mum and dad around as they had never been to liverpool before. We did a lovely bit of shopping, while the men were shown around Liverpool fotty club by DH...god he was in his element    then we all met up and had a lovely meal in Jamie Carraghers restaurant, which was lovely food indeed. Then we had a lovely walk around the Albert Dock, and we jumped the last Ferry, and i was thinking of you Mrs R and i when we take our little trip on the Ferry with our new babba's   
they all didnt go home until about 10pm last night, so got some serious tidying up to do today, as they aslo brought their dogs with them which consisted of 2 yorkshire terriers, (Ozzy and Billy) and a little white westie called Toby who was only 10 weeks old......soooo cute!! 
So together with our Basset Tilly', they were running a mock!!   

Hope everyone is ok   

Speak to you later

Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Mrs R, is it today you are starting DR? I so wish you the best of luck      xx


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all. Been for my baseline scan this morning...all is ok   

Waiting phone call from Guy's to see if I need to start injecting tonight. My endometrial thickness was 3, but I have no idea what 3 is measured in! lol


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hiya Karen sounds like you had the best weekend ever!  We had a bbq on Saturday too just with a couple of friends, was meant to have another friend here visiting as well but her car broke down on the motorway and she waited an hour on the hard shoulder in the sun for the RAC to come, and then her car was kaput so she had to get towed home.  Poor thing, all sounded very scary and unpleasant, the engine started smoking on the M40. 

Sunday was lovely too, I have suddenly fallen in love with the garden so dragged DH to this fabulous garden centre in the countryside, bought some little phlox plants to plant on my low front wall, hopefully they will flower and brighten it up.  And I got some plant food for my poor handing basket!  I don't know what has come over me, I have never had the sightest interest in the garden in my life until now!  Then we went for a bit of a walk and had supper in a pub garden, I am doing better at keeping going until evening without feeling exhausted by the pain in my legs.  When we got home we sat in our garden in the dusk and I had my last few glasses of white wine for a while!

And yes, today first day of DR     I have thrown out the rest of the wine!  I am now on so many different medications I have actually had to make myself a list as I keep forgetting doses.  I am still on Gabapentin and now also on Diclofenac (whisper it) suppositories, where is that bum icon I am dying to use it!!  

And (also whispering in case it is just a fluke) I think the suppositories are helping a little bit with the pain.  First thing that has made even a tiny bit of a difference.  I have tried Diclofenac by mouth before with no effect but apparently taking them as suppository means the spine gets a more effective dose.  Tentative yay.  Although it still hurts a lot.  But of course can't take them during IVF, so next week I will be weaning myself off both Gabapentin and Diclofenac.  Oh what fun that's going to be!!!  But really trying to just go with it all and not worry.  This lovely weather is helping, it is so gorgeous here again today, can't help but be happy


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey Curecf just seen your post as I was typing, that is great news.  I don't know what units the 3 is in but I think it needs to be less than 5 - I think that's right.....Did they show you how to do your injections, are you confident?


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Mrs Rock   

As for the injections. I'm currently under Guy's Hospital for my treatment, but requested to have my scans and bloods done at my local fertility clinic. Guy's were happy with this as long as the results were faxed the same day. I'm now on edge waiting for them to phone. Anyway the fertility nurse said they haven't used Gonal F pens for years    so wasn't too sure on how to use it, she tried to give me a rough idea. I said don't worry i'll read the instructions, lol.
So if you have any tips or anyone else, i'll hapily take them on board.xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi curecf, it's quite easy and doesn't hurt, no need to worry, tho doesn't sound as though you are worried.  I have heard that there are videos on YouTube of how to do it though I have not seen them.  I inject into the side of my thigh but you can also use stomach.  You sit down and just grab some flesh (ie for me flab!) with one hand and stick the needle into there with the other, gently push plunger down until it clicks and bob's your uncle.  Remember to keep it in the fridge, but if you find you feel the liquid going in and it's uncomfortable, taking it out of the fridge for 10 mins before you inject helps as it stops it being quite as cold.  Hope you get your call soon.


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you  

I have actually just been watching the videos. lol. I also found the Gonal f website with a step by step video which is REALLY good. Still no phone call! I don't know if I have to inject tonight if they dont call. Think i'll leave it till about 4pm then try them.xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Guys sometimes don't finish doing their calls until about 6.30pm so don't panic if you haven't heard by 4.  Wouldn't hurt to call and leave a message though just as a precaution I suppose.  Waiting for call backs is a pain isn't it!


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh really. Thanks for that bit of info! I hate waiting anyway, so this kind of waiting is killing me.

Have you started DR today?xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep started today, glad to be getting on with it   .  I am the same about waiting for calls, sets my nerves on edge    sadly there is a lot of it with Guys!  Though from what I hear most clinics are the same.


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Mrs Rock,

Hope your first day has been ok again!

I had my phone call    going to have my first try at injecting about 9pm tonight    
I also asked for rough dates for egg retrieval and they said Fri 4th June or Monday 7th June! We're on holiday till 4th June but looking like we may have to come back a little earlier.xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Hey Girls, 

Mrs R, your getting to be a right little miss Titchmarsh!!    i love our garden, its only small but its nice to see the end result, after cutting the grass, and seeing your flowers grow etc   
Your weekend sounds lovely too, you seem to be doing really well with your pain management, just for the edge to be taken off, it is a bonus isnt it. I really hope it continues for you    Diclofenic is quite underestimated, as its a good drug if it works for you. I love it, and when my lower back is bad i have it with paracetamol, and it works a treat. Good plan with the suppository, especially if it is effective     
Im so glad your feeling better in yourself, you sound alot more positive, although im not gonna witter on about the ald' PMA stuff    just potter along, and you will do just fine   
DRing here you come    

Hiya Emma, great about your baseline scan    im glad you managed to get in touch with someone at Guys....god ive got all this waiting for call backs to look forward to haven't i    never mind im sure it will all be worth it   

Hiya Louisa, how you doing lovely   

Hiya Julie, how are things coming along?   

Its took me all blooming day to clean the house after our drunken weekend   

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Emma I hope your first injection was ok x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi everyone
Emma you need to be careful if yo uare on holidays just before EC as they may need to scan you a few times leading up to EC.  I was scanned 2 times and then EC.  Was scanned on the Weds then the Friday then back for bloods on the Sat then in for EC on the Monday.  Good luck!
Mrs Rock very impressive.  Do you want to come around here and sort our pots? I find it a little tedious but enjoy the results.  We were looking to buy a patio set made from woven pvc/plastic (all year round stuff).  Quite expensive but looks really good.  Currently researching!
HI Karen great you had a drunken weekend fab!!  We had a great time in a rented house int he Cotswolds.  In a kind of estate - holiday home estate - gated - and it had a spa with an indoor and outdoor pool!!! Was great!  Ate in each evening with BBQs on the balcony.  So nice.  And today it's much cooler.  Worked out well!
AFM well today is 2 weeks post LH surge and no AF yet...but will probbaly arrive tonight or tomorrow... if it doesn't I test Thursday or Friday.  Am out on Friday evening and Sat evening and if AF does - probably will - show up, it should be a good weekend!!!  
Chat later 

Lou xx


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hiya, Mrs Rock, my first injection went fine. Just took me about 5 mins of I'm doing it now, then I didn't lol. I think I'm not going to go away now as its too much hassle around that time. My daughter really wants to go so told hubby he can take her then come back in time for egg collection. I can just go for my scan with my mum then instead of travelling the 8 hour journey there and back. Xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Coolio Emma you are on your way, exciting.  Think you do right to stay home as Guys will most likely want some scans in the run up to EC, depending on how many follicles you have they may want to keep an eye on you.


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hallo everyone
TOok the day offf today!  Had diabetic appt 9am in hospital this morning then dentist appt 12 midday so thought, stuff it, instead of haivn to squeeze work in between all these just chill and do some grocery shopping and pot some plants.  And get prescription from chemist.  All sorted now except need to do potting now.  Just relaxing first.
Emma I think that's the right decision as you will defo be scanned a few times before EC plus they may want to do blood tests too.  Very exciting times!!
Karen well what's the goss? Any more social events coming up?
Mrs Rock how is the down regging going?  Personally I foudn that the boring bit.  When is your down reg scan?  How is the pain today?  Are you bearing up OK?  
HI Julie   

AFM well I can't believe I'm saying this after the past year of total sh&t with IVF.. but we got a BFP this morning.  I feel awful saying it you know, as I know it can really sting hearing of other BFPs when you're not quite there yourself.. but I wanted to let you know.  I told the doc this morning so that he could get me on the system (I need to get referred to the haemophilia centre and get monitored by them now due to the risks involved and I guess that will take time).  But we're not telling anyone else for ages.  Too afraid to as have read of so many early m/c's in this forum.  I'm so educated on it!  So am terrified to even be pleased, but am pleased at the same time.  Feel really guilty too as drank last weekend when we were away, every night, but not too much - and was spread out over the evenings - didn't get drunk.  But all the same feel guilty now.  Have a night out tomorrow and Sat planned and now have to concoct stories why not drinking.

I hope you are OK with me staying on this forum.  I just hope we all get there now.  We will!!  THis is just the first (well the second, after Lola!)

Love Lou xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Well done Louisa, congratulations. Wishing you all the best for your pregnancy x


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi, 

Congratulations about your pregnancy   

I'm one for sure that I don't mind you telling us about it. Positive news is great and certainly helps me.

Keep us updated please.xx

Mrs Rock, hope down reg is going ok!  

Hey Karen, hope you're well too.xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

wow Louisa,    fabulous news after all that heartache    

Hiya Curecf, Mrs R, Julie


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Louisa - "Congratulations" hunny you so deserve it...  so good to hear your news, look after yourself and let me know how you getting on   

Hi to everyone else...  apologies for non personals still trying to read through all your posts !

Update from me as I havent been around much lately....

I am slowly still getting my head around things, its still a big blow to come to terms with...  I seem to have got 101 things swimming around in my head, all I keep thinking is I need to speak to medical people sooner rather than later as dont want to hear well if you had come to us sooner !  I just dont know where to go to be honest, Dr not really doing anything other than more bloods, Guys appt on 10th June but I dont feel they are really interested in me anymore so not holding out too much hope there really, and have been advised they do not do donor egg IVF unless you take your own donor !

Just feel I need to see someone thats medical who specialise in hormones... suppose that would be an Endocrinologist would it ? 

Wrote to my PCT asking if they fund donor egg IVF, they clearly didnt read my email as just replied back stating 1 round of IVF on the NHS... like Doh I know that, so went back to them and they came back saying yes it could be used towards a donor egg IVF cycle providing the 1 funded cycle hadnt been fully used,  well as I only got as far as the meds I am hoping this means we can use whats left funded by the NHS possibly towards a donor egg ivf cycle.... will have to look more into that one.

Well my sister now only has 5 weeks to go til the birth of her 1st baby...  I am really excited for her and I cant wait to meet the baby... but now and again I keep getting these really low moments when I keep thinking it should be me... I sound so bad dont I ? I really dont mean to as my sister means the world to me and I honestly couldnt be happier for her... its just hard at times, I keep wondering how I am going to feel when I get the call to say she has had the baby, or when I go and visit for the first time and see the baby.

Well onwards and upwards as they say...  sorry for going on 

Will pop back soon.. Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hiya Julie it's good to hear from you.  My heart goes out to you honey    But you sound like you are coping really well with a really hard thing.

Re funding for a donor egg cycle, there is another lady on here who is Bromley PCT, her cycle unfortunately got cancelled at the stims stage due to OHSS, and when she recovered, her PCT funded a second cycle for her apart from the cost of the drugs, which she had to pay for herself.  I know each PCT probably has it's own policy but yours may take the same view, ie if your cycle gets cancelled at an early stage you only pay for any drugs required next time.  Hope that helps.

I know exactly how you feel about your sister's pregnancy.  It doesn't make you sound bad.  Other people's pregnancies are so so hard to take, there's no two ways about it.  Is this your first nephew/niece?  When my sister had my nephew, I was really astounded at how much I felt for him the second I laid eyes on him, and although that was before we started this whole TTC nightmare I don't think I'd feel any differently if he was born now, or if she had another.  I have never felt like that about anybody else's baby, even my godson whom I looked after a lot when he was a tiny baby.  I think it makes all the difference in the world when the baby is part of your family.  You will still wish he was yours but I don't think it will hurt so much because in a way, he is yours, as he is part of your family


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Mrs R - Thankyou so much for your reply and comments, its so good to know there are people that understand.  I am hopping that my PCT will fund even though it will be a donor cycle we will have to do, as you say I only used the meds so we knew if we went again we would only have to pay for the meds, will have to see what happens on that front.

Its such a weird feeling on other peoples pregnancy news, you are right it is hard to take sometimes. Yes this will be my first nephew/niece, I know that I am going to have some weird feelings when I first meet the baby, but I just know how much love I am going to have for him/her from the start.

Thankyou for what you said "in a way, he is yours, as he is part of your family" I had never really thought about it like that.

Hoping all is going ok for you ?

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Julie

I'm glad that helped.  That's what my sister said to me about my nephew way before we even started TTC, about him being mine too, and that's how I have always felt, and I think you will feel that way too when you hold your nephew/niece.  I'm not saying it won't be hard but it you will love the baby and that makes all the difference in the world x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

hi lovely ladies   

just popped to say hi.
louisa- amazing news, so happy for you.

take care of yourselves and am always thinking of you all and your journeys and send lots of   and   

 
L xxx


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Well had my E2 done today and had a phone call from our local fertility clinic to say they had faxed the results to Guy's. I asked what they were and she said 130 pmol/l      

I said 'oh that doesn't sound good' and she said I think Guy's will up your medication, so await the phone call.

Guy's phoned and said to up my Gonal f to 300i instead of 150i also want to scan me on Monday and more bloods   

I thought it was going too well with no side effects, I'm hoping this isn't the start of bad news!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Emma, try not to worry hunny, i know it must be hard    im sure now they have put your dose up, that everything will work out just fine     


Hiya Lola, i was only wondering how far you were the other day, and OMG just 10 days to go! all the very best for the birth chic     

Hi Mrs R, hows your sniffing going?   

Hi Louisa, i bet your still on cloud 9 arn't you   


Hi Julie, lovely to hear from you    thats great that you can transfer your funding over to donor if you chose to. Our roads are long and hard, and we just have to get to the other end the best way we can. You wouldn't be human if you didnt have those thoughts and feelings Julie, just remember that   

Karen xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi everyone sorry to interupt.I normally post on ivf wales as that's where I have been having my tx but we are now at guys as my dh has a balanced translocation.this means his chromosomes are abnormal but he is not affected.I have miscarried twice because of this.just wondering I am due for ec nxt fri or following mon.does anyone know of any cheap ish hotels near guys to stay


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hiya Jule.

Didn't want to read and run so just a quick post. 

Hello. Guy's have their own student like accomodation. If you phone and ask them they should give you the number. I have posted it on here before, think it was in ivf/pgd. The other one we are thinking off is called think apartments. They have them quite afew of them. We were looking at the Bermondsey apartment. It works out about £100 a night. Not sure if this is more than u were expecting. 

Let me know if you find anywhere else as I will hopefully be having my egg collection soon. 

Xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Jule, welcome lovely. 

Im not sure of places to stay, only what the girls on here already have advised or recommended, as im still waiting for tx to start.

Good luck for ec    and we are here if you need a chat   

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Jule
The London Bridge Hotel on Borogh Hgh Street is one of the cheaper ones. There's also a Premier Travel Inn on Tower Bridge Road, and as Curecf says there's the Think London Bridge Apartments on Long Lane.

This is a local website with a hotels section which may help

http://www.london-se1.co.uk/

You could also ask Kings College London and London South Bank uni as they both have student accomm in the area, don't know if they rent to visitors but bet they do in the holidays.

If you want to go really bargain basement, there is a St Christopher's Inn on Borough High St but that is really backpacker territory and I don't think it'd be very relaxing during tx.

Good luck for EC


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

HI everyone
Jule we stayed in Travelodge Tower Bridge or there is one close (Aldgate East I think) by if Tower Bridge is full up.  If you book in advance you can get cheap rates.  Though if you have to change the booking (very likely during IVF) then a more expensive flexible rate is good.  Breakfast costs extra but was good too.

Julie I bet it is taking a while to get your head around things as you say.  I know that Care do do egg donation programmes.  It costs more than ordinary IVF as you are effectively paying for your donor's treatment, but their success rates are good.  Praps it's worth arranging a consultation there?  Or there must be other clinics that do it?  
Or would your sister consider being a donor?  I guess it would be a while though until she is post-birth and potentially after breast feeding.

MRs Rock how is zee downregging going?  I see you are on day 6.  1st week nearly out of the way now!  HOw is the pain these days?  Any change?  Oh, and you must be looking forward to your appt on the 2nd... not long to go either..

Karen hi honey.  Thanks for your lovely words.  Yes I'm really happy but apprehensively happy if you know what i mean.  Still very early days.  Happily still no sign of anything AF-y - I still expect it every time I go to the loo.. woke up this morning with loads of AF pains and was expecting the worst.  I know these can be very typical though but it's not nice.  Seem to have the runs a lot too.. though that may be related to the curry I had last night.  Work night out wiht 22 people that I organised.. everyone showed up which was lovely!

Hi Lola lovely to hear from you.  You must drop by and tell us your news when baby finally arrives!!  So exciting now eh!!

Must get back to office tidying.. I really hate sorting paperwork.. but today is wet and it has to be done.  Am procrastinating by coming on here!  Out later on for a friend's birthday  - going for a Thai meal.  SHould be good.

Chat later

Lou xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Afternoon ladies,

Louisa, i know it must be really hard, but try and relax as much as you can now, as it seems to me like your taking right after your sisters, following all those failed IVF attempts, and your going to have a happy healthy pregnancy now     

Mrs R, you are really helpful with your ideas of places to stay. I remember when i first came onto here and you posted a very long thread on different places to eat for me and DH when we went for our first app at Guys, which was extremely helpful. Your ever so good!   

Julie   

Hi Emma, hows it going?   

Hi Jule, Lola, Ceri   

AFM, well i feel very pleased with myself, as i have just finished another letter in support of our appeal for Funding, but this time it was to our MP sent to the House of Commons. It was a humdinger' of a letter, 4 pages long, and i have attached all our other letters we have done, and replies received to date. So we will see what comes of that too. I think we should be given funding now, just on the basis of the fabulous letter that i have just sent    

Karen xx


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Karen,

Good luck with the letter, lets hope it works     
I'm ok thanks, just trying to be positive, but it's very hard! Had my first 300i shot last night. I need to start my new pen tonight there's enough in there for 3 nights. I hope it's good news on Monday, not sure if Guy's will have to send me another Gonal f pen or not! I hate not knowing too!xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I think thats the hardest isnt it, your right, its the not knowing that does your head in   
Good luck for monday      

Thanks for the best wishes for my letter, i just thought you have to do everything possible, and try your best, thats all you can do, apart from    and    oh course. Then at least i know i haven't just sat back and accepted the outcome without a fight, if that makes sense.

xx


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes definitely makes sense. Don't give up. Fight all the way. Its a huge part of your life you're fighting for. X


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Emma don't despair, 150 which you were on before is quite a low dose, that's what I'm having this time because I over respond.  300 is much higher, bet it will really kick start your ovaries.

Karen well done on the letter, sounds fab


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh Mrs Rock, it's so good to hear something like that! Thank you and I do hope you're right. Xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank u all ever so muych for your suggestions.I will def look them all up tom.at mo we r on motorway heading to reading.my dad lives there so we will travel in from there in am.after ec tho I would very much like to stay near as I was not great after last ec and was glad to get home into my bed.
Just read one of u said about funding.I also had to fight for funding for this pgd cycle as I was initially turned down.I go my funding.I mentioned human rights act and other things and it seems to have done the trick.good luck with your fight.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Jule, 

What was the reason they turned you down for funding? What did you put in your appeal letter to help you? apart from you mentioned Human rights. 

Karen x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Karen would you like me to pm you the letter i sent to the health commission wales.  Maybe you could change it to suit your circumstances and whatever your policy states.  Have you had any cycles yet of pgd?

I had my scan today and have 30 follicles 2 size 12 and 2 size 11 and the rest not far behind.  Really pleased so really hoping for a good amount of eggs in the hope we will get one that will be normal and suitable for transfer  

Hi everyone hope you are all well.  Sorry it will take a while to get used to who is who on here but i will try and keep up   

We checked out a few of the hotels and got some prices today but difficult to finalise anything as we are not sure when we will need to check in.  Will be able to book soemthing after wed when we have our scan which will decide when we have ec


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi jule
Seems like we're on the same cycle. I've got a scan in the morning then again on weds. This will determine when egg collection will be. We could be in the same hotel. Lol. X
Great news on how many follicles. X


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh thats exciting.  Were you there this am?  How is your cycle going?
WHere are you planning to stay and what time is your scan on wed?


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

It is exciting! 
We are luckily enough to be able to have our scans and bloods done at our local fertility clinic rather than travelling to Guy's. But will be having the egg collection done at Guy's.
Once we know when it will be we will then look at booking. I did look at the ones mentioned and one was about £90 a night which wasn't too bad I thought. I'm hoping on staying the night before egg collection then going home that day if I'm feeling ok. Which hotel did u like the look of? X
My cycle is going ok. Started off on 150i Gonal but had bloods done on Mon and my E2 was only 130 m/pol so had to up my dose to 300i so hoping my scan and bloods in the morning will show it higher. Fingers crossed. X


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck for your scan tom, hopefully things have improved and you got some lovely folllicles growing.  The London Bridge Hotel looked nice today but only got superior room available if we go fri and it was a bit expensive to be honest over £300 for 2 nights.  Last time i wasnt great after ec and dont think i could make a 4 and half hour journey home, so we plan to stay night before and night of ec.  Is this your first cycle and where are you from?


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you. This is my first cycle. Our daughter who is 10 has cystic fibrosis. As we are both carriers there's a 1 in 4 chance of having another child with it. 
We don't know what to do now regarding staying the night of ec too. I know everyone is different but u never know how I'm going to be. Think we may look at staying two nights too now. 
I'm from Telford in Shropshire. Do you know it? 
Good luck with your cycle. Xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh never that is sad no wonder you want to make sure with this pregnancy.  Is the procedure the same with you as us, in that they cant take the bad away they can only test the embryos when they are 3 days old.  This is the procedure for us and we have no quarantees if any will be normal.
No i dont know Telford.  We are from just outside Cardiff about 30 mins away.


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Jule.
Well just had my scan and bloods. I've got 3 follicles on each ovary and a good size so as its day 8 she said that's good and my lining is thickening nicely it was 3 last time now it's 6. 
Our procedure is they test all of them and implant the non cf ones (if there are any) 
Xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh yes thats the same as us then.

Great news on scan thats 6 there that they will be growing on to make good sizes for ec.  Did you have any smaller ones following behind.  When do you next go to Guys?


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi, yes I had some smaller ones too. I'm thinking our next visit to guy's will be on egg collection!!! And I'm guessing we'll find out on weds when that will be. X


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Well just had the call from Guy's. I've got to up my medication again, but I'm going onto Menopur now as that's what they stock at my local clinic.
Got to go up to 450i now! 
Jule do you know when your EC is? Xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi curecf.they r obviously wanting your other follies to catch up.I'm takin menopur but my dose has gone down to 187.5 as I have lots of follies and I have pco so don't want anymore as there is a chance I could hyperstimulate.good luck with your increased dose.I will find out wed when I have ec.it will either be fri or mon.got bloods tom in cardiff and then scan and bloods in guys on wed.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls, sorry ive not been on for a few days but we were invited last minute, up to a relatives for the weekend. We had a lovely time and only just got back late last night.

Jule, that would be great for you to PM me with your letter to appeal for funding, only if you dont mind that is, that would be extremely helpful....thankyou    Hope everything is going ok with you xx

Emma, thats great about your scans hunny, im so pleased for you    xx

Mrs R, hows everything going with you? i hope your managing ok    Good luck with your second opinion  today    
Hiya Julie    xx

Hiya Louisa    xx


Speak to you later, off to work for a few hours now     

Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Jules, 

forgot to answer part of your question, sorry, we have not had any PGD cycles yet, or infact any IVF tx at all yet.

Karen xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Karen glad you had a good weekend.  Ill copy and paste the letter and pm it to you.  Hope it helps with your fight for funding.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Karen
I have pm'd you the letter, take note i have reffered to the policy that i was sent and so you will need to refer to the policy from your PCT/LHB to make it relevant as theirs may be different to the one i had.  Good luck


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi girlies   

Went to pick up some more meds today. They gave me just enough for tonight. Then had a call saying i've got some meds coming by courier again tomorrow and its back to Gonal! (yay) alot easier than making up the Menopur. So that's me thinking EC won't be Friday   

Scan and bloods in the morning so fingers crossed I have some more follies and a good size. 

Hope Jules' letter helps you Karen and glad you had a good weekend    

Jule, good luck for your scan tomorrow too    

Mrs Rock, hope you're reading this. Just to say hello and hope you're ok


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Curecf.  WHere is your scan tom is it your local hosp?  Hopefully gonal f will get those follicles growing a bit more.  god luck for your scan and bloods tom


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Jule. Yes my scan I at my local hospital again. Thank god as I've been there for the past 3 days including tomorrow.
Thanks for the good luck, I'll let you know. Xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ill keep everything crossed for you.  You have been so lucky to have everything locally, ive had to have half my apts in guys.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Jule, 
the letter is very informative indeed, it was very kind of you to have shared that with me   

Good luck for your scans tomorrow Jule and Emma     

Hope you got on ok today Mrs R    im thinking of you    


Karen xxx


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi,
Well i'm back home. My lining is 9 now so that's thickening nicely. But my follicles aren't growing like they want them to be. Vision was poor too which didn't help  
I've got one follicle at 16 a few others at 10.5, 12.5 but no bigger   

My local clinic have booked me in for more bloods and a scan on Friday, but will have to wait to to what Guy's say later on!    

How did you get on Jule?x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Emma,

try and hold it together sweetheart    im sure they will sort you out, as your having regular bloods and scans, so they can monitor you, and alter things if neccessary.

Sending you lots of      and     

Karen xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi curecf.your biggest one Is same size as me so hopefully with a few more drugs they will increase nicely.good luck for the call.
I'm on my way back.got 33 follicles,biggest 16 and half and others not far behind.not big enough for ec fri so likely to be mon.gotta go back fri for another scan and bloods.hotel booked for sun-tue.waiting call for plan


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Jule,

Glad went ok. I'm glad I did have one at 16 otherwise I'd really be panicking. Well done on so many. Nothing has been mentioned abot egg collection yet, I may ask Guy's when they phone. 
Where have u booked into? Xx

Hi Karen, 
I'm trying to keep my chin up but its hard. Xx hope you're ok? X


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Remain positive you got one at good size and the others not far behind.maybe they will increase the dose tonight for you.
We booked premier inn at southwalk only 5 mins walk and right on the thames.it was £251.there Is a premier inn at tower bridge which we also walked to and toyed with booking that one.ots not much further and £215 so bit of a difference.we went for the other though cause plenty of cafe,restaurants and bars very near so don't have to go looking,whereas tower bridge we didn't see anything


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi I've just had the call. Keep the doseage the same. Also said looking like mon for egg collection!! But not to book anything yet. X


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi girls

Across the road from the premier inn on tower brige road there is a really good Argentinian steak restaurant, La Constancia.  If you turn left out of the hotel and walk to the junction 1 min away you see Bermondsey Square development which has a Del Aziz resturant, also does brunch and has a deli for sandwiches.  Parallell with TBR is Bermondsey Street, has several cafes bars and restaurants, the least pricey bars and restaurants are The Woolpack Pub, and The Hide Bar which also does food.  Also on Tower Bridge itself there is The Bridge House which is a nice gastropub.  Hope that helps for if you want to book the cheaper premier travel inn on TBR.


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks mrs rock. That helps lots. Hope you're feeling ok. X


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovely thanks for that mrs rock,that's good to know as my feet were starting to blister by the time we got there,we done so much walkiing looking around.ill take note of those and may change our hotel if not will go and try one of those places for food.
Great news you had the call,I assume they r thinking that you still got few more days for them to grow by mon,keeping everything crossed that your other follies catch up


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

No worries girls.  Used to live v close to Guys and can't resist sticking my nose in with my local knowledge!


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

It's more than welcome here lol. X


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

That's great thanks mrs rock.wow to live that central in london,what a nice place to live,I love london.used to live in harrow but came back to wales as too expensive.
I've just had call only suprecur tonite,no stimms cause got plenty of drugs in my body,need bloods again in cardiff tom and reassess for tom nite.


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been told I've got to take gonal on sat night too! Thought it would of been my one off injection if collection was Monday. Not sure what to think now.

I'm off to Alton Towers tomorrow so will be a nice distraction for me.xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh right yes that should be your trigger night.  I thought they only done pgd on fri and mon.  Who knows maybe they will do it on another day.  They havent confirmed with me that ec is mon even though we have booked our hotel.  Thankfully we can cancel up until the day so thats fine.
Curecf do you get another blood test tom?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Girls

Mrs R, how is the tx going chic?     

Emma, Your doing great hunny    hope you enjoy AltonTowers tomorrow...great distraction!   

Jule, your doing great too, how exciting that ec may be on monday    

Hiya Louisa, hope your well   

Hiya Julie, i hope your working your way through things ok   


Karen xxx


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes that's what I thought about it being trigger shot.
The nurse I spoke to at Guy's said they do pgd on Fri and Mon but sometimes put people on abit further on in the week. So I have no idea, but she did say don't book anywhere just yet. I also saw you could cancel on the day of arrival which is very good for us eh? Xx 
No bloods tomorrow just a scan Fri at 12.30. I'm hoping I'll get some answers when Guy's phone me in the afternoon. X


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

HAve a great time in alton towers and good luck for the phone call.  I think they must have to do ec later in the week if you are ready then.  Yes its good that you can cancel the hotel for no charge.  Ive got the telephone numbers for both hotels and they are both online so you could consider booking after fri when you have more of an idea.  I should know for definate on fri as well, who knows we could still be on the same day.  If we are maybe we can meet up?


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes that's what I'm going to do once we're hopefully abit clearer on Friday. Yes if we're still on same ec day would be great to meet up. Even better if we're in the same hotel.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes it will. who knows we may be because we both have the same size bigger embryos!!?  If you need the numbers for the hotels let me know.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

well i had bloods and still no stimms tonight still have lots of drugs in my system.  Bloods and scan tom in guys and then a plan for ec,    its mon.

Curecf any news?


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Jule.
I've just got back from Alton Towers, what a day. Been on the go since 11am.
I've got my scan at 12.30 but no bloods tomorrow. Then I will need to wait to hear from Guy's.
If my collection is Monday I'm hoping its not early as hoping we can get first train down Monday morning and save a nights hotel.
What time is your scan? Xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Curecf, glad you enjoyed alton towers you have had the weather for it, its been lovely hasnt it.Did you go on loads of the big rides.  Im not inot big rides i prefer the little gentle rides, sh loves big rides though,  We wnet to blackpool last sept and he went on the big one himself and i watched, too big a ride for me   

My scan is 11am although our train is 8am so think we will be pushing it to get there on time but will be there as soon as we can.


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes we certainly had the weather. I've just got out the shower and my shoulders are very red (I did have suncream on too)
We went on some of the big rides as cuz my daughter has a disability we can get wristbands that allow us to go on the rides at the exits rather than queuing, and can only use this if our daughter rides too. He wasn't keen on the really big rides.

We got straight on the rapids and people were queuing for 2 hours for it! We can have 4 other people with my daughter which is good.

The first train leaving here is 6.07am Monday and gets into London at 8.27. This is Wrexham and Shropshire train and as we hold a flex card we can travel return for £24.60 each. Let me know how your scan goes. X


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds like u had a great day greay you were able to skip the queues bet u managed to get around a lot more.
What is a flex card,can anyone get one?

Not sounding good for me.my bloods are still rising so bordering hyperstimulation.got 18 ready for collection now but don't know plan because of ohss.
Prob need bloods again tom and sun which is a bummer cause cardiff won't do this so need to come to london.gonna be cheaper to come here tom and stay til tue.they will tell me on the phone later if I'm for ec mon or what the plan is


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Jule,

A flex card is something we have in our council and you use it to get discounts and luckily for us we can us it on the wrexham and shropshire train. 

Oh no sorry to hear about your bloods.
I had my scan and I've got about 12 follies. One sized 18, 17, 16 and a few smaller. Guy's phoned as I came out of the hospital and said we wondered if u were coming to see us for a scan today or tomorrow. I said I'd just had one and she asked me sizes they were, I told her. And she said they'd wait for the fax but sounds like I may be ready for mon. Xxx


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi, just had the call. I'm booked in Monday morning for collection   

Mrs Rock is there any possiblilty of you knowing how to get from Guy's to Tower Bridge. Do you think a taxi would be better for us?

Thanks. Hope you're ok.xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Emma, do you mean for the Premier Travel Inn on Tower Bridge Road?

If so here is a map

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&rlz=1G1DSGICENUK362&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=premier+travel+inn+tower+bridge+road&**=1&gl=uk&hq=premier+travel+inn+tower+bridge+road&hnear=Swanley&cid=0,0,9986926059438696097&ei=vBsJTMfUFpWI0wSq9LFv&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CA0QnwIwAA

I think the easiest way to walk is cone out of Guys main entrance and turn left, walk along Great Maze Pond to Snowsfields and turn left (very good curry house opposite you at this point).

Carry on along Snowsfields across the junction with Weston Street until you get to a bigger junction right next to the railway arches. Take the right hand turn which is Bermondsey Street. This means you'll walk down Bermondsey St past the Hide Bar and the Woolpack etc which I mentioned, also a couple of sandwich shops. Go down Bermondsey Street to the junction with Tanner Street on the left, on corner with a little park and tennis courts. Go down Tanner Street and it brings you out on Tower Bridge Road, Premier Inn is a few doors down on your right.

I would say this is a 15 minute walk, but I am quite a fast walker. It is only very slightly further than I walked home to my flat after my egg collection so personally I would walk it but suppose it depends how you are feeling. If you get a taxi it will go a different route as there are lots of one way streets in the area. If you don't see a taxi outside Guys head up the steps to London Bridge rail station where there are loads. Probably about £10 in a black cab.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes I did mean for the premier inn. Lol. Glad you knew what I meant. 
That info is fab thank you. I shall see how I feel after as to whether we walk or taxi it. Curry house sounds good for the evening. Xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay just had call ec mon 2pm gotta be there for 12.the way we walked took bout 10mins.we walked down st thomas st right to bottom.take a left then right I can check street names when I get home and let u know


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow wow wow. My appointment is 10.30 got to be there for 9.30am. Going to get the first train at 6.07. 
I may get to see you in recovery then? Xx
Are you still staying at southwalk? X


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes staying there going up sun.u must be 1st down.we r going in for 12 so I think I should be there with u.wot time u going in and wot time ec


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Jule,

I was told my app is 10.30am but to be there for 9.30am, not sure what to expect to be honest.

I was told it may take 25/30 mins so guessing I will be back in recovery about 11ish!xx

Good luck hope all goes well.xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey Karen, how are you doing?

I went for my first hypnotherapy session today.  Very, very relaxing.  I went off to sleep even though no one said anything like "You are feeling very slee-eepy" at all


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Mrs Rock, glad the hypnotherapy went well, is it helping with the back?
When are you hoping to start cycling again


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Jule

Not sure if it is helping really, but that was only my first go.  The hypnotherapist works from home and I was quite surprised I fell asleep in a complete stranger's house!

Got my baseline scan on Monday, have had my AF so hopefully wil be ok to start stims then.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Mrs R,

Your hypnotherapy session sounds great, you must have been so relaxed. I really hope it is of some benefit to you   

Hiya Jule and Emma, good luck for tomorrow girls     

Hope everyone else is ok   


AFM, Ive not been feeling too good the last few days tbh, felt really down, and had a couple of cries    i just feel helpless, and this waiting is really getting to me now. I keep thinking that none of it will ever happen for me. We went to a wedding evening last night and i just found myself staring into the lights on the dance floor in a trance, feeling empty, and cold, and of course the lovely kids running and skidding across the dance floor didnt help...bless them! blissfully unaware of how i was feeling   
Anyway, you just have to get on with it dont you, im sure i will be fine, just having a crap couple of days.

xx


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Karen, 
Thanks for the good luck. 
I can't imagine how you're feeling as I already have my daughter. But its still very hard to think this won't work, and for you waiting to hear must be agonising. 
I'm sure some positive will come out in the end. We hope and pray for you.

I read a sign at our local clinic and it really sticks with me. It said there's only one thing more painful than childbirth and that's not being able to have a child. How right is this! 
Well I'm packing my stuff now so no rush tonight, then 1st train in the morning. Xxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh Karen i know how you feel and it can be so stressful.  I waited for 15 months for funding and appts etc and felt i was going nowhere.  Why does everything take so long?!    i hope it wont take much longer for you and i    you will hear somethoing soon,  Do you know when you go back to panel for the funding?  Keep onot them i was emailing my LHB every week.  Be a pest    Im thinkiing of you at this hard time   

Mrs R great news you wont be long then before cycling, how very excting.  Good luck for baseline.

Curecf, good luck for tom, i may get to see you there.  Im off about 1ish and wont be on here for about a week as we are going to weymouth for a few days after ec.  Ill try and post on mobile and keep everyone up to date.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Emma and Jule    thanks for your kind words xx

Our appeal goes back to panel on 14th June, and if it was anything like last time, i didnt get the decision until nearly 3 weeks after that, although it should have been within 5 days, but this time im going to ring them the day after, and demand the answer over the phone


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes definately i kept on and knew every week what was happening.  Its good to get a contact because i spoke to the same person which was good continuity.  Good luck for the 14th


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen I was wondering if you were away for the weekend.  Poor old you    I know exactly how you feel and I have those really depressed phases too.  I think everyone who hasn't been able to have a child has them.  You do really well to be so positive most of the time.  And seeing people's kids just makes it worse.  I deal better with seeing kids than with hearing people's pregnancy news but we all have our own personal triggers for the sadness.  It is natural and I promise you, you will feel better in a few days, you will bounce back.  

This weekend we had some friends over who are trying for a baby, the ones I told you about a while ago where the wife announced she wasn't drinking last time we saw them.  It's hubby's old school friend, and I got hubby to tell his friend on the phone beforehand, that if she was pg it might be better if they didn't come and stay with us and for the 2 boys just to meet up in town instead because I would find it realy hard.  I would rather not see them again than face her pregnancy!  So you see how much better you cope than I do Karen!! I fact she is not pg, phew.  But she will be soon probably and I will still feel the same.  I think you just have to protect your own feelings and do whatever that takes, because no one who hasn't had to face the thought of never having a child can possibly understand how it really feels.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Mrs R for your words of support    

Your right, we all deal with this in different ways, and you have to do what is neccessary to get yourself through with the least pain possible. 

I remember you telling me about that couple. That was good of DH to check with him first for you, to see if she was pg.

Oh dear, what will become of all of this     

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

One way or another we will get through it babe.  Someone else on FF once told me the saying "It'll all be ok in the end.  If it's not ok, it's not the end".  That comforts me sometimes.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow Mrs R, what a logical phrase! i will remember that one, and hope it brings me comfort also 

Thankyou    xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Good, now give us a smile, otherwise will come round to your house and slap you round the chops with a big smelly wet kipperfrom the Mersey, THAT'll give you something to be mardy about


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

There, hows that?? i do feel a bit better now already, you are fab    xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Excellent, I find you can't beat the thought of a good kipper fight for cheering people up, look you're smiling at the mental image of it aren't you, told you you would, have you gone into your kitchen to get your kipper ready for when I come round?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I am actually chuckling out loud here at you Mrs R! i have my smile pinned up either side with pegs, just in case you call      x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Good, my work here is done, I am off to make my lunch now, hmmm maybe I'll have kippers


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

speak to you later, thanks hunny


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Lol. Mrs Rock I think you've cheered Karen up. Well done!

Quick question. As I'm nil by mouth from midnight tonight, I was just wondering, it is ok to drink water isn't it? Especially as I have to have a full bladder.
Thanks. X


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Mrs r that cheered me up to and brought a smile to my face,I'm feeling nervous at mo at thought of ec nice to hear a cheery person 
Curecf nothing to eat or drink from midnite 
I've gotta wake at 6am for snack and drink cause nothing for me til after which will be bout3 I am gonna be starving and really thirsty.good luck


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi girls yes Emma nil by mouth includes no water.  Don't worry about full bladder, it is ET you need that for, not EC.  It's so they can see on the scan where to out the embryo back as the bladder being full lifts it out of the way of the uterus or something like that.  

Hope my scan goes ok tomorrow, I had a small bleed last week which was not AF, think I may have a polyp and if it affects my tx I will not be impressed   


I enjoyed my lunch and guess what I had -sardines     No joke, I really did, they have good calcium content to keep my spinal fusion growing nicely.  And they were actually quite nice.  Better than a smelly wet Kipper anyway


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Mrs R         
i love sardines and i love mackrel, especially the ones in the tins with the tomato sauces. I actually prefer seafood to meat....mmmmm your making me feel hungry, although ironically ive got a peice of beef in the oven for tea!

xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Mrs r good luck for scan tom.fancy having fish after all.I like fish but not sardines or mackerel,used to love them as a child but don't like the little bones.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Mrs r is your scan in guys tom?if so we may be there together


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Jule yes I did wonder that but mine is not until 3.30 so think I will miss you  Good luck to you and Emma for EC


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Girls,

Mrs R, how did your scan go?     

Emma and Jule, how was ec?    

xxx


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Karen. 
My collection went ok. Collected 11 eggs! Saw Julia on the way out they were just coming in. She was due at 2pm. I was in at 10.40 and walking out the hospital at about 12. Said we'll het a call tomorrow to see how many have fertilised.

Mrs R hope your scan went ok. X

Hope you're feeling better today Karen, hugs to you. Xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

11 is a good score Emma well done.  Jule, all ok?

Just back from my scan, all was fine, start stims tonight.  Didn't mention my small bleed, I know I should have but just didn't want to complicate things.  Saw Maria the nice nurse again, was nice to see her.  

How you feeling today Karen?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done mrs r fantastic,stimms tonite,good luck for the 1st one.
Well done emma that is fantastic.
Afm I didn't go down til 3, so quite late.only got 7 tho so dissapointed,just hope we get good fertilisation tom.feeling ok just bit nauseous but just had food which should help.
Will post again tom when I know bout fertilisation.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Girls,

Emma thats great news about your eggs    lots of      for fertilisiation tonight. Did it feel strange meeting Jule for the first time? 

Jule, thats great news also for you, 7 is fab!    lots of     for you too for fertilistation tonight   

Mrs R, you naughty girl not mentioning your bleed, but tbh i think i may have done the same at this present time. Glad your scan went ok   
Im feeling much better ta, you have really just got to get on with it haven't you, other wise your just no good to anyone are you    and apart from anything else, i was worried about the wet kippers   

Karen xx


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Fingers crossed for our fertilisation tonight. 
No didn't feel weird at all meeting Julia, glad to actually meet someone going though the same as me.
Just hope we have a baby to celebrate together too ;-)
Glad you're feeling better today! X


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats great, il keep everything crossed for you both



xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Update from me all 7 fertilised which we were totally shocked about.
Nxt step is acll thur to find out how many are still growing.these will be tested and we get the results on fri.
We are hopeing we get transfer sat with emma.
Lovely meeting u em,its great we are at exactly the same stage.we may be side by side on the unit sat too  hope so.

We are now in weymouth having a littel break it was booked befre our tx so decided to still come.well and truly needed cause we both feel knackered from all the travelling.

Mrs r how r the stimms?
Karen how r u?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow Jule thats fantastic, 100% fertilisation!   hope you enjoy your little break, im sure its much needed    

How did you get on Emma?    

Hiya Mrs R, how are you getting on chicken?     

xxx


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi girlies.
It is fantastic news for Julia! I got 7 that matured but 4 fertilised. We too are awaiting the 'call'
I do hope we'll both be there together on Sat. The waiting is killing me already and hasn't even been a whole day! Lol. X


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

That's very good fertilistion rates for both of you, well done, think it prob means good quality eggs and sperm.  We had all 6 eggs fertilised last year and 4 of those got to blastocyst, I had SET with 1 on day 5 and 2 of the others were good enough to freeze.  I was told that meant good quality, hope it is for you, and that you get the right result   


I am not too good at all.  Taking stims in my stride, all seems a breeze compared to last time.  But my pain levels are increasing as I try to come off my pain meds in preparation for ET.  I just can't do without the meds, haven't been able to sleep cos of the pain, it is awful.  I did 4 hours in the office today as part of a phased return and I am exhausted.  Have asked to see the Dr on Friday when I go for my blood test to discuss the pain meds, which I have re-started.  It's so difficult, am wondering if we should stop the cycle    What if it actually works and I get pg, I cannot do without my meds but they could be bad for the baby


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Emma, wow, thats great news too hunny   how exciting for you both now, especially if you in there together   

Mrs R, what a pickle you are in    wait and speak to the Doctor on friday before you make any rash decisions. It must be so so difficult for you, but you have done the right thing by starting the pain meds again, as you shouldn't have to experience such discomfort. You did say that you were not looking forward to stopping the meds, as i think you could forsee this situation. It probably hasnt helped going back to work too, which i know you had to in the end, but maybe it would have been better not to go back until after this tx maybe. Can you have any longer off? or is that not on the agenda? Oh Mrs R im so sorry, and if i could take any of the pain away for you i would


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Karen, you are so kind.  I am just doing 4 hours a day this week and then taking the next 2 weeks as annual leave so will be off again for rest of tx, if we continue it.  So sick of all these problems.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I know Mrs R, i know    im glad your taking next 2 weeks off, but please dont be hasty and stop your tx, wait to see what is advised on friday. I often wonder why we get dealt the cards we do      xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

well I've just done my injection for today.  I am so preoccupied with the pain I'm in, injection seems so easy, strange to think what a big deal I was making out of it this  time last year.  I wish I could put the clock back and not have had this surgery.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Mrs R, try not to have any regrets, i know its hard   but dont forget, your pain could have been a 100 times worse, if you didnt have the surgery, and im just hoping and praying with you that this pain will ease, sooner rather than later


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Mrs r so sorry u r having such a horrible time with the pain.just wondwering if u have tried alternative therapies massage,accupuncture,reflexology-would any of these help with the pain?
Perhaps when u see the DR fri they may be able to give u something that is safe in pregnancy.

Em how u feeling?have u had any bleeding.I'm spotting but nothing too bad,cramps seem to be easing today.
Bet your daughter was pleased to see u.did she have a nice time with gran


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Julia,
I'm still feeling abit bloated, no spotting though yet. 
Yes our daughter was pleased to see us, had a lovely time whilst we were away and got spoilt lol, but very tired. I took her to dance tonight whilst DH went to play snooker with his dad. Normally I have a caramel latte but too bloated tonight :-(
Hope you're enjoying your holiday. X


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning everyone.
How r u all today.
Emma how r u?do u feel less bloated.glad your daughter had a nice time.
We had latte on way to weymouth but couldn't drink them cause too strong and I felt quite sick with the coffee.pain nearly gone today tho and feel much less bloated,so ill be having latte today.there is starbucks on site how good is that 
Mrs r how r u today?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

glad your feeling better today Jule   

How are you feeling today Mrs R?     

Hows you Emma?   

xxx


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Julia, Karen & Mrs R.

I'm bit better today, well I've been for a big breakfast this morning so that's a good sign lol.
Starbucks on site sounds fab, especially now you can drink one and not feel sick.

I'm trying to keep myself busy today, got our new corner sofa coming at some point and then off out for a meal tonight.
I do hope we get a call in the morning rather than the afternoon Jule. 

What's the weather like in Weymouth? xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh lovely a new corner suite,wot colour is it.
Weather really nice here,walking around in t shirt.just been splatted by seagull thankfully only on trousers bulk went on the floor.
Yes I hope the call comes in the am so we not on pins all day.
Enjoy your meal tonite em.
How's u both mrs r and karen,


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

oh glad the weather is nice for you, it's grey here! 
This one but in Grey
http://www.dfs.co.uk/sofas/corner-sofas/loft/

cant wait for it now. xx

Is it lucky to be spattered by a seagull? lol.x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well it is with a bird but a seagull I don't know lol....
Ooh ill have a look at your sofa later but sounds lovelly


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

Jule its supposed to be very lucky to get any bird poo on you, it could be a sign    

Emma, your sofa looks lovely. i would like a material one but we have 2 cats and a dog with muddy paws, so it would get ruined, so gonna have to stick with leather i think   

Im thinking of you Mrs R   

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey girlies
Survived my second 4 hour stint in the office today so feeling a bit happier about that.  Have ramped all my pain drugs back up to the max.  Hoping for a good consult tomorrow with the Dr at the ACU about them.  Not sure what I will do if he suggests stopping treatment.

Hope you have had good embie news Jule and Emma


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Mrs Rock, glad you survived your 4 hour work. 
I have still got 3 out of my 4 growing and had biopsy, the other one wasn't growing as quickly so they didn't think it would survive biopsy. They are phoning tomorrow afternoon with the results. More bloody waiting! X


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

3 out of 4 is great!  Crossed fingers for news tomorrow x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi mrs r good news you managed 4 hrs at work.hope the appt goes well at acu tom.
Curecf great news 3 are still going,everything crossed for a normal one tom.
We also had call and all 7 are still growing so all been biopsied.gotta wait for call tom pm same as em.
I can't wait for tom to come its been a long stressful week.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Mrs R, glad your day in work wasn't too bad for you    good luck for tomorrow, i hope they are ok with all your meds, mind you they have no choice in the matter do they    i hope everything goes well     

Jule and Emma great news about your embies     

xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls,

How is everyone doing?  

What times your app Mrs R?

We are off to a barbie tomorrow as one of my relatives will be 4, so should be fun. Im sure all the girls will be in the garden playing with the kids, and the guys will be squashed in the lounge watching the footy!! And i can just see the scenario now if any of the kids walk into the lounge to see their dad, it will be" i know why dont you go back into the garden with the girls, cos they have just shouted you, i think they want you....quick go and see"
















Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I am there now, waiting while dr tries to phone my surgeon to discuss my medication


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Mrs R, im thinking of you, i really hope you get some positive guidance


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I have been here since 9.15 for blood test and could be a while yet as dr is not answering his bleep


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh god, not more waiting around with your back. Maybe see if you can go for a coffee or something whilst your waiting. Your surgeon may be in theatre


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Bad news for me all 7 affected.end of the road for this cycle


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Jule, I'm really sorry you had bad news.  So disappointing.  I hope your next go is more successful.

Well the ACU Dr could not get hold of my surgeon so he is going to keep trying to catch up with him and for now he wants me to come off Gabapentin and has prescribed 60mg Codeine 4x per day, alternating with 1g paracetamol 4x per day, so I'm taking something every 2 hours.  I am very scared as not sure my nerve pain resonds to codeine but will try.  I won't know for a week as you have to decrease gabapentin slowly over time.  

In other news (as they say), my blood test showed I'm over responding again slightly even though only on 150 gonal F, got to reduce to 75 for today and tomorrow and go back from scan and blood test on Sunday at 8.45am.  So that has put the kybosh on going to MIL's in Essex to watch World Cup I think.  If we make something up about why we need to leave at crack of dawn on Sunday morning I think they will guess, as we had to do that last time we cycled as well.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Aww Jule, im so sorry my darling    this is the problem with us having PGD that some or all our embies could be affected, which reduces are chances or stops us continuing    what a shame you have to start all over again. But another way of looking at it is that, look what the PGD has routed out for you, it definately prevents our problems from being passed on, which is our ultimate aim in all of this. However, i know it would have been better to at least have a choice of being able to transfer an unaffected one. Im sorry hunny, and i hope you have greater success next time     

Mrs R, i had a feeling your surgeon wouldn't get straight back to the Doc. I hope the codiene is effective for you    you must be a frequenter to over responding, didnt you over respond last time too    i think i remember you mentioning peviously. Glad they have altered your dose, and good luck for your scan and bloods on sunday    pity about not going to your MIL, you really get on well with her dont you    im sure she will understand if you make an excuse for not going.

How are you getting on Emma?   

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen yes I am an over responder, my ovaries just go mad.  Been a bit emotional today, now I know why!

Are you feeling ok about the wait for your appeal decision?  It must be hard, I am awful at waiting I get so wound up.  You are a calmer person by the sound of you but I bet it's very hard isn't it?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

You and your poor ovaries, bless ya   


yeah i am a bit wound up tbh, i think it hit its peak when i was a bit down the other day. Although i cheered up a bit, i still felt wound up, as the wait is doing my head in   i sort of know in my head that i cant do anything about the wait, so no point in getting all worked up, but then the little person inside me says, yes you must get worked up because this isnt right, you have waited so long for a decision.  So what i am trying to say is i know i shouldn't get anxious but i do      xx


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all, I feel so bad for posting this now. But out of my 3 I've got one suitable for transfer tomorrow, I so wish I was wishing the same for Jule! Xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Emma, thats great news, good luck for tomorrow my darling     xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Emma fingers crossed for tomorrow   

Karen I know what you mean.  I feel I've had a rough time as well, it's not fair is it?

Had a major meltdown this evening as am actually terrified of the pain as I come off gabapentin, it really affected me earlier this week.  DH calmed me down, he is lovely.  I think we may end up having eggs/embryos frozen this cycle and no ET as am not sure I am well enough to get pregnant.  I just can't understand why my surgery has left me like this.  I've almost stopped longing for a baby as I really just want my self back, selfish I know.  

I think what I am trying to say with this major whinge is that you are not alone in feeling like you do.  We all find the strength to cope from somewhere but the fact remains that we are hard done by


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I think we all deserve great big hug xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

You will do what is right for you Mrs R, its all just really hard isnt it, knowing what to do for the best   sometimes i think we get fed up of trying to find that strength to carry on with it all    a bit like what you said the other day, in that it comes to something when normal living at the present time is doing IVF or waiting for it, in my case.

xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi girls dont you find though unfortunately it is all the good people who find themsleves in this position which is just so unfair.

I have been having a moan over on the ivf wales site as i post there a lot and have my own chromosome subject.
Still feel upset about earlier even though we knew this could happen it is still gutting, however as you say pinkbabe i am glad that this was found out now and i dont have to go through another 2ww, positive and then miscarriage that is worse.  I have had a few tears and now i am ready to pick myself up and move forward.  I have also contacted HCW about my funding as i have niothing in writing about the 3 cycles only what they told me at the time.  It was a bit of a nightmare getting hold of them as they have moved buidings, are called something different, have new telephone numbers and email addresses and most of all the person who was dealing with our case has left!!!!!! Just great !!!!

Have now emailed another lady and hopeing she will repsond on mon, if not ill be pestering until i get to speak to someone who can give me some answers.  Pinkbabe, good luck for WEd is that the day you go back to panel, so hope you get your funding.  Where do you live?

Mrs R, so sorry things are not so good with you, really hope your back settles a little,even if its enough just to have ec like you say.  BAck pain can be awful and you must be really getting down with it all    

Emma dont feel gutted for me, be positive for yourself, i really pleased that one of us managed to get a nomal to transfer and i wish you all the luck in the world for you 2ww, and    you get a positive outcome.  Are you in LOndon now, did you manage to find a hotel?


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi,
Just a quick one this morning. Jule we are off this morning to get the train at 08:36 gets us ito Marylebone at 11:15. Our appointment is at 13:10    so Starbucks it is lol.
Fingers crossed the lady gets back to you on Monday.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Good luck today Emma.

Jule well done for picking yourself up and chasing up your funding people.  Dealing with the bureaucracy is a nightmare isn't it   

I have started my codeine and feel very spaced out. Still not sure about this medication change and very worried that it won't control the pain.  Also realised today that the pharmacy at Guys have not give me enough pills.  The Dr prescribed a month's worth and they have barely given me enough for 1 week, idiots!   I wish I had checked at the time but I just wanted to get out of there.  Will have to ask them about it tomorrow when I have scan and blood test but the pharmacy will be closed on a Sunday.  

We've decided to go to MIL's after all and told them we have to leave early Sunday for a hypnotherapy appt for me.  Don't know if they bought that but whatever.  Didn't want to deprive DH of watching the England match at his family get-together, he deserves a nice night.

Karen  hope you enjoy your get together today and it passes some time easily during your wait


----------



## clare_lou (Feb 18, 2010)

hi everyone hope your all ok. for those of u who dont know me im clare im 26 and have neurofibromatosis type 1 as does my 16month old son i have been with my dh for 4 years and we are currently awaiting funding to have pgd at guys. thought i would start posting here as the other pgd thread has gone a bit quiet at the moment. x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Emma good luck for today, hope it all went smoothly and you are on your way home, did you enjoy your starbucks?

Mrs R what a pain that u werent presecibed enough codeine.  Can they give you a prescription for a phramacy outside the hospital.  So scan and bloods tom, good luck, hopefully you will have the start of some lovely follicles.

Have a nice time at MIL, hopefully she wont ask you any more about your appt tom, what time would you need to leave them, would it be really early?  I gather your dh is into football then , my dh loves football, ill be a football widow now the world cup is on    especially as i have no interest in it..

Welcome clare come and chat here.  I didnt realise there was another place to post for pgd, where is it?  When are you going to panel for your funding?

Karen hope you are enjoying your weekend.


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi, well I'm sat in a pub at Marylebone waiting for train. Transfer went well. Embryoligist said it was a fantastic embryo best by far today. When she checked it before transfer we heard her say woop woop. 
I asked why she was doing that and she said its started to hatch and was very excited about it. We came out feeling hopeful from her reaction. Xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yay well done thats sounds so good Emma, that means it should embed today or tom then   .Take it easy and relax when you get home.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Just to let you know I had a little boy on sunday (a day early) ended up having a c section as baby got into distress but we are home now and he is doing really well
Hug to you all
L xxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations lolaboo on the birth of your baby boy


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Lola - "Congratulations" hun so pleased for you, take care of yourself and little one    xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Julie hope you're ok.

Emma well done on your blast, hope it carries on that way for you   

Welcome Clarelou, any idea when you will get your funding decision?

Jule yes it was early to leave MIL's, don't know why 7.30am felt like getting up in the middle of the night as it's my usual time to get up in the week but it did!

Had scan and blood test at 9am.  Follicles are doing their volcano impression again, I can really feel them now after having the scan probe moving them about.  It's going better than last time when I had 27 follicles, so far I have 18 follicles and of them, 2 are 16mm, several at 12mm, several at 10mm and some smaller than 8mm.  If last time is anything to go by, most of them won't contain an egg, I don't know why this happens, but the trick is (I was told) to get the big ones to maturity without recruiting all the little ones, as that would give me OHSS.  So it's good that I have fewer this time.  But the 16mm ones have grown like mad things for only 6 doses of gonal F.  Nurse said I would probably be back tomorrow for more bloods.  Have asked if I can see Dr again then to sort out this mess wth my painkillers. 

Did everyone enjoy the England match?  Karen did you have a nice time? The match was a bit agonising wasn't it!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Girls   

Mrs R, I so hope you can get those big follies to mature, and keep those other   down!   
Its mad isnt it, how things can errupt in such a short space of time. I hope you get your painkillers sorted too, what a daft thing to do, not giving you enough.....dimwits!!   Do you feel the codeine is helping? Im glad you got to go to your MIL's    We did watch the match, and DH kept shouting at Rooney, and he said he was playing rubbish!   


Jule, im glad you can concentrate on moving forward lovely   keep pestering for confirmation of your funding, i certainly am gonna continue pestering    our appeal goes back to panel tomorrow, and im going to ring them to find out the answer on tuesday or wednesday      and ive got our local MP involved now too,  so im hoping thats gonna have a positive influence. I live on the Wirral hun   


Emma, great news about the positive ET, i wish you all the very best sweetheart...how exciting!    


Hiya Julie, how are you darling? did your follow up appointment go ok for you     


Lola, wow, congratulations on the birth of your baby boy    all the very best for the future hunny   

Hiya Clarelou, ive met you already on the PGD thread haven't i. Your very welcome on here with us chic    but your right, there is more going on over on this thread which is a mixture tx, but obviously were all at Guys at present. When do you think your gonn abe starting tx? 


AFM we enjoyed our barbie yesterday, kids everywhere but it didnt seem to bother me too much tbh as i think it was because i as having lots of cuddles from a 6 month old little boy who was at the barbie too....he was soooo cute! i thought i would just enjoy him for a few hours rather than be miserable about it   
Im just gonna try and stay positive for the week ahead, until we find out what the next decision is going to be        it cant be that hard surely......   

Karen xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen I think the codeine is helping especially when I take it with paracetamol.  I'm just not sure it will help enough when I'm totally off the Gabapentin as nerve pain does not respond well to opiates.  You have to cut down Gabapentin slowly.  And the pain is terrifying when at its worst.  Anyway we'll see.  The Dr said codeine was perfectly safe in pregnancy but I am on a pretty big dose, been googling it of course and also had a chat with a helpful lady on here who had to take it in both her pregnancies and that has eased my fears a bit.  Am kind of thinking I'll just wait and see for now, as I don't have much optimism that this tx will work anyway, if I'm honest.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes your right paracetamol does work well with codeine Mrs R, and i so hope you get the releif you require in order to come away from the Gabapentin    thats also a bit of peice of mind,  knowing that some other ladies have taken it through thteir pregnancies isnt it. Sometimes you know what is supposed to be safe, but its just nice to get other peoples veiws on it i think. I know you dont have much optimisim for this tx, because of all your problems you have at the moment, but you have as much chance as the next person, dont forget its all about luck in the end     

xxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning all
Mrs rock have you got pco,because I always have loads of follicles too.its awful isn't it that there are so many and no eggs,I was gutted,hope you get lots of eggs.
How's the pain?

Pinkbabe good luck appeal is today,hope you get some news today.

Emma how r u feeling?hope u r still relaxing


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi ladies.

I'm ok Jule, not sure about taking it easy though.
Had to go for a bridesmaid fitting yesterday ready for October. They have no idea about us doing this. So if its a BFP then I will be needing a bigger size! Lol.
I've come up town shopping this morning, got my goddaughters 1st birthday tomorrow, going to buy her something for her holiday.  Going to find it hard not to look at baby clothes as I need to buy her 9-12 months.
Let us know if the lady gets back to you today. Xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Jule, no I don't have PCOS, don't have any fertility issues apart from unexplained infertility!  Oh the irony.  Don't know why I respond like this.  If they get the meds right I'll have more eggs than last time, it's when you have to miss days because you are at risk of OHSS that it affects your eggs.

Anyway I missed my blood test this morning, I just could not get there, was feeling so ill.  The pain in my legs got totally out of control in the night and I had to call the doctor and got oxynorm, a morphine substitute, and was throwing up as well because of all the medication.  Am still in bed now.  Not sure what to do about this cycle.  Have gone straght back to my normal dose of Gabapentin, as codeine doesn't work, so the eggs will have been exposed to Gabapentin.  What a total nightmare.

Karen you must be on tenterhooks, thinking of you.


----------



## clare_lou (Feb 18, 2010)

hi hope your all well today. I've got no idea on my funding think it could be another 2months before hear then i've gotta wait 4 appointments and bloods so awhile to go yet. But goin to gp tomorrow so i'm gonna ask if there's any news.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh my goodness Mrs Rock, thats not good.  The pain definately needs sorting.  Did your consultant say to expect this amount of pain so long after you op   

Clare LOu, hold on in there and keep pushing your funding i had to.  

Karen any news yet??   

EMma sounds like you are very busy, im assuming you are off work.  You will definately need a size bigger bridesmaid dress if this works, may even be 2 sizes


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey Jule.
Luckily the groom doesn't like the dresses, so bride is on a mission to find some more. I'm hoping I will know by the time she finds some if I'm expecting or not so I can tell her.
Do you know if I'm day 3 or 2 not sure if they count transfer as day 1 or the day after.
Did you get a call back today or not? Xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh forgot about me   

I spoke to someone from the health board who advised that it shouldnt be a problem with the funding as it has already been granted once and as long as the issues are still the same it will be fine,  as if they are going to change   

She advised that Guys contact them and advise they need funding for the second cycle.

I emailed guys and Sam advised they wouldnt contact the health board until after my fu.  I have emailed back as i am concerned that this would mean that my tx is delayed.  I have also asked whether they can contact me with a sooner fu if one becomes available, which she advised she would.  She said they would only request the funding if the dr at fu thought the tx would work, well surely this was the case when they done my first cycle,  nothing has changed.

I find all this political stuff time consuming and nonsense half of the time


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh Jule how frustrating!!!
Let's hope it doesn't delay treatment anymore. That's all you want. Xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ive always counted transfer as day one, so you are day 3.  What date do you test?

How come he knows what they are like, he shouldnt know until the day   

I so hope none of this delays it any longer, it has already been a year waiting for genetics etc and thats without the wait in between previous tx, do these people not realise that time is not on our side!!

Im of out so will try and post later


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I am seriously going mad.  I logged off and got my stuff together and realised my sister not picking me up unitl 6.55pm thought that was the time now


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

I test on 23rd which is day before our daughters birthday.
She has her party on the 23rd! Ice skating! 

He should know what the dresses are like but he chose the style and knows about everything to do even seen her dress! This wedding has been cancelled 3 times. I have always been maid of honour and was putting off going to docs about pgd because I didn't want to be a bridesmaid and be pregnant. But couldn't put it off any longer.
Make sure u keep on at all the right people. Xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh no you cant keep putting things off like that especially when the wedding has been cancelled 3 times    DO you think they will get married?  Its not good luck for him to see her wedding dress until the day, i am very supersticous about things like that, perhaps you would have had the baby by the time thye decide to wed   

OOh hope its good news for yo on 23rd especially if it is your daugters birthday party


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes I'm very like you about things like that. Luckily my husband was happy for me to arrange everything he ddint even know what colour he was wearing till the night before lol.x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh my god he was good.  Stu chose his suits but i told him lilac cravat and silver waistcoat, so he had a little to choose   .  He didnt know anything else though.  ITs nice to have the surprise, he didnt know what my dress would be like or if i would have tiara, veil etc.  I kept winding him up saying i was going to be in all sorts of colours.
Will your friends wedding be in a church?


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Ha muliticoloured dress! Lol. I think it is a nice surprise.
No they're not getting married in a church. Their first wedding was lol. Now its a civil service. X


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Or is it a civil ceremony? Lol. X


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh dont know think it is called both lol

I love weddings will be lovely if it goes ahead.  I havent been to a wedding for a few years now.  I had a run of weddings but now all my friends seem to be married and the few left are not getting married.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

ooo wedding chat, I am mad about weddings even though my own was over 2 years ago. My DH didn't know anything about the colours etc except he had to chose a grey suit for himself and his best man and aushers, and he refused to wear a waistcoat! That was the only thing he felt strongly about!  I had bms in deep red colour with fascinators, men in dark gold ties and hankies and  little bm in same dark gold, to match the gold ribbon on my dress.


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh sounds lovely. 
I had dh in navy suit long jacket alongside best man then all 6 ushers with shorter jackets with ice blue cravat and waistcoat. I had 4 big bridesmaids in ice blue dresses and my daughter 5 at the time and niece 7 in ivory dresses. It was the hottest day of the year. I don't suppose you're on ******** are you? X
What colours did you have Jule? X


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Mrs R, what a mess with the management of your pain   and having to call the doctor out too, you must have been really bad you poor thing   You just shouldn't be subjected to that level of pain, for absolutely nothing, not even for the tx, it is wicked that you are having to go through this. Do you think you will just carry on with your tx, and see what happens or is it a very difficult decision for you to make?     

Jule, i hope your follow up appointment comes really soon, so they can get hold of the rest of your funding     

Emma, the wedding sounds exciting. Its gives you something nice to look forward to dosent it    Good luck with the rest of your 2ww   


AFM ive not heard anything today from our PCT, but didnt expect to this early. Im gonna ring them tomorrow to see what decision has been made, otherwise they will probably take their time again, and not have me find out for another 2-3 weeks    i did receive a reply from our Local MP though today saying that she will do her best to help us. She has written to the Chief Executive of our PCT for clarification of the criteria for PGD, and she has asked for our application to be reveiwed asap, given the medical circumstances of reasons given by ourselves. She actually said in her letter to me that she had grave concerns that people were having PGD applications refused!! So hopefully this may help too     

Whilst were talking about weddings, i was in an ivory dress with all the trimmings for my first wedding in 1998, with gold bridesmaids (good choice Mrs R)    and for my second marriage we got married in Banff, Canada on a frozen lake in the snow with a water fall behind us, and i wore a long dark purple dress with a dark purple scottish widow gown with the hood...it was absolutely freezing but beautiful!!

Karen xxx


----------



## PositiveCi (May 22, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm a Guys ACU chick, just bookmarking 

xx Ci xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello Ci, glad you've found us welcome.  Sorry about your recent BFN.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Mrs R, 
yes married twice im afraid. My first husband was having an affair just 4 months into us getting married and i found him out so nipped it straight in the bud, and told him to go, i cannot forgive such behaviour, especially after my parents just paying out over 10 grand too!! and beleive it or not i have never looked back. 
Do you know what i have never been inside the town hall to tell you the truth, starnge with it only just being on my doorstep, but you find that dont you, it does sound gorgeous though, i must go and have a look    Your little page boys sounded absolutely gorgeous too, especially with their kilts   
Im glad your feeling a little better this evening   maybe you can venture up for a bit tomorrow.


Hello Ci, welcome hunny   

Karen xx


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Mrs Rock,
Nice to put a face to the name now.
My dh is Scottish but we couldn't find a kilt to go with the colour, or should I say I couldn't lol. So we had scottish flowers scattered in my bouquet. Father in law wore a kilt. Xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

OOh lovely i love weddings and seeing what other people have done.  Mrs R thats a good idea that your colours matched the colours of the town hall it must have been lovely and all your page boys sound so cute. aah the little ones always look so gorgeous dont they   

Karen wow getting married on a frozen lake with a waterfall how romantic and a dress with a hood, sounds a lovely day, sounds like what they do in the movies  

Emma ice blue sounds lovely, i nearly went for cornflower blue but found it hard to match it up so decided against. 

I was in ivory and my 4 bridesmaids were all lilac, my flower girl ivory with a lilac bow around the centre and the men were in grey strip suits with long jackets and silver waistcoat and lilac cravat.  The girls all wore silver jewellery and shoes. I loved my cake it was ivory with silver and lilac and on the top a bride and groom that was like me and dh and the cats were on there aswell as they are our babies.  GOsh it was 5 years ago, time goes so quickly, what a lovely day wish i could do it all again.

Hi Ci welcome.

Mrs R glad the pain has eased slightly.  WHats the plan with your cycle now.

Karen good luck today hope you get some news


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen wow, he was a deceitful    wasn't he, good on you for showing him the door, you don't need me to tell you that was a good decision but I bet a lot of people would not be as strong as you.  God I am aghast on your behalf, I bet you have had the last laugh though now you have your lovely DH.  

Emma your wedding pics are fab, what a lovely bride you were, you look really happy.  I love your dress, is definitely my taste and your daughter looked a picture didn't she?   

Jule the silver and lilac sounds really striking, so does your cake, with your cats on it too!  I bet it looked amazing.  I had my cake done with gold patterns on the white icing and it had 2 interlinked gold hearts on the top, I was very proud of it!

What are we like with all our wedding chat!  Do you girls watch "Four Weddings"? I never miss it, DH thinks I'm mad.

Pain is under control again though I'm still suffering.  Been to Guys this morning for my blood test and scan, follies are growing nicely and egg collection probably Friday or Monday.  We need to talk to the Dr about whether to perhaps freeze the eggs or embryos that we hopefully get, for when I am better and able to stop Gabapentin.  Don't know what they will think about this and am so disappointed with myself for starting this cycle and ending up in this situation.  But I didn't dream that I'd be in so much pain when I stopped Gabapentin, I was already in pain when I was on it so I thought it wasn't actually doing anything for me, little did I know   .  And am concerned that the Gabapentin may have already affected the eggs themselves but I guess no one can tell me whether that's the case or not.  Nightmare.  

Karen I don't suppose they've contacted you about your appeal yet?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Girls,

Mrs R, great news on your follies    thats probably not a bad idea freezing your eggs, until your in a better position to accept them   its just going to have to be one of those things i think, the fact you have started this treatment, because i think if you hadn't you would have been sending yourself mad with urgerncy to start it anyway    so try not to go on the maybe i shouldn't have started the tx, just try and manage it from here on in ie maybe freeze your eggs for now etc    no one is going to shoot you down for trying hunny, you tell them Docs what YOU want, and how you want the rest of your tx managed   

Hiya Emma and Jule, hope you both doing well   

AFM, well i contacted our PCT this morning and guess what, yes your right no answer yet. The soft buggers tried to tell me that yes the meeting did take place yesyerday, but the notes wont have been summarised yet, so they dont know what their decision was...........well surprise surprise guess it will be another 2-3 weeks of worrying and waiting!!!     gosh i wonder how any member of that panel would fair, if they had to go through anything like this    Im sure they do it on purpose, there is just no other logical explanation for this disgraceful behaviour! I did have an appointment this morning though with my GP for something else so i ve got her cahsing it up too, and i have just emailed Sam at Guys to try and get her to cahse them up too    

Just off for a deep muscle back massage.................mmmmmmmmmmmmmm i may be sometime   

Speak to you later

Karen xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG Pinkbabe that is disgusting, there is no reason why they cant tell you on the phone, that is so unfair and stressful for you   As you say what would they do if it were them, they have no compassion clearly   

Mrs R glad the pain is slightly better otday and good news on the follciles.  At least you have started cycling and if you hadnt as KAren said you would have always wondered.  There is no reason why they cant store your eggs/embryos and then have a frozen transfer when you are feeling better.  How long do the dr's think you will on the gabapentin for?

How are you today emma, hope you are resting?  I gather your wedding pics r on **, i will check them out now.

Mrs R dont think i have watched that four weddings, although i did watch something the other night.  The groom had to arrange it all with £12000, that was good and he done really well, is that it?

I think if i hadnt been in the job im in i would have eithere been a wedding planner or property developer beacuse i love the house programmes and would love to do that.  if only we had a bit more money


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Jule that's "Don't Tell the Bride" oo is there a new series, must check the TV guide!  "Four Weddings" is on Living.  

Karen I hope you enjoyed your massage.  SO annoying that the PCT won't tell you but tbh it's what I fearedmight happen, faceless bureaucracy is a nightmare to deal with, I am having the same problem trying to get seen by my surgeon again, so I understand the frustration.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I think its awful that we have to chase everything   
Mrs R your surgeon should be offering you an appt immediately with all the pain you are in, can you not go through his secretary?  WHat was your back surgery for?

I will check on the show on living, what night is it on?  Im sure i saw dont tell the bride on sun, but cant remember what side.  Dh was watching the footie and there was nothing else on and so i happened to fall upon it, ill watch it again though as it was good.

Emma had a look at your pics, how lovely.  Your bridesmaids dresses were a very similar cut to mine.  Ill have to put some pics on my **.

Karen hope your having a nice relax with your massage.

Ive been busy studying.  Im doing my masters and so have 20,000 words to write of my dissertation.  Thankfully just over 13,000 now as i done 2,000 yesterday and today.  Really want it finished now so that i can focus on my next cycle without worrying about study.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Girls,,

it is faceless bureaucracy Mrs R, your right! and having difficulties getting in to see your surgeon again is just outrageous too, especially with the fact that you are in the middle of tx too, you would think there would be a little urgency wouldn't you, but oh no he's just taking the    like the rest of the NHS are at the moment. Ok rant over....for now!!   

Jule, good luck with your masters, i did mine last year, i was glad to see the back of it, it was such hard work, but all worth it now ive finished. Im gonna start taking shares out with the cap and gown companies   

Hi Emma, how are you hunny?   

Well my GP has chased the PCT up and they have told her that they cant tell her the decision, as it was DR Grace at Guys that the decision is going to, (although they send my GP a copy anyway)...how pathetic!   and that there would be a letter in the post to me and DR grace, oh and my GP by the end of the week! but guess what im not gonna hold my breath, the ****sters!!!!    if i dont laugh at them i will cry, so im gonna laugh   after all they are all jokers anyway   

Karen xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

OOh Karen that is bloody awful,making you wait all that time.  DO you know when we gone refused the 1st time i hadnt recived a letter by the Fri so rang the GP and emailed the health comminsion wales (HCW).  The HCW said they had sent a letter and e should have had it but still wouldnt tell me either so i rang the GP who told me i hadnt got the funding.  I emailed a ****ty email back to HCW saying they could have told me that rather than me worry and chase them for a refusal.  Anyway a week later we had a royal mail card through the door saying we had to go and collect a letter at the post office.  I was furious because i knew what it was......yep my letter with no postage on it, we only had to pay a few pound for bad news which i knew, i was furious    .  I sent another really bad email this time saying how disgusted i was with the service and expecting me to pay when i hadnt even been granted my funding what a bloody cheek!!!!
A few days later i had a book of stamps off them   , the lady i had been emailing advised thye couldnt send money but was very appologetic.  Anyway it was her that kept chasing our case and took our appeal back to panel and she wang me on the phone the night that they granted our funding.  She rang me from her home    because she wante dto tell me in person.  Shame she has left as she was was fighting our case with us.  
Anyway just thought you may like to hear what happened to us, may cheer you up a little   . Im still       lots and lots that you get a positive outcome.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

BTW know what you mean about the shares in cap and gown's i should have bought my own this will be my 4th ceremony


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Jule thanks for sharing that little story with me about your health commission and your funding decision. What a bloomin cheek, but do you know what, it didn't surprise me tbh, as thats the level these type of people are at!!   

Hey and dont forget our shares in photography following these ceromonies too   

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Blimey am feeling inaequate here with just my one degree!  I did also get a postgrad cert in law but no ceremony for that, would you believe    , not that I cared but my parents would've loved another one


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Mrs R, you should have definately got another a cap and gown for your post grad cert in law, as i could imagine you would have to be really clever to know all about that subject! 
So this is just for you Mrs R



btw my massage was absolutely glorious, i had warm mud put on my back too  xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Aw thanks!  Feeling quite chuffed with that, where do you find them all


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats great Karen. Glad i managed to cheer you up, hopefully your health board wont be so disorganised   
Im surprised Mrs R you didnt get a ceremony as law is a difficult subject, i would have loved to do it but didnt think i would remember all those dates and cases.  What do you do for a job?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning Girls   

Hope your all ok   

im not in work until 1pm today, and its such a nice day    I find though that i am very lazy before im due in work, and i just lounge around until i get in the shower. Were going to spain for 2 weeks at the beginning of July so im sooo looking forward to that, it may help to have a bit of time away from everything   

Karen xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi girls saw dr this morning who was incredibly kind and decided we will freeze any embryos we are lucky enough to get. She was so nice to me. Now on way back from seeing neurosurgeon about my back so typing on phone, will write more later


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Right I'm home now and in bed.  EC is on Friday so trigger shot tonight.  Very sad about the decision not to have a fresh transfer but think it is the responsible thing to do.  Feeling very down on myself for doing the cycle at this time and know I should have waited, but as everyone keeps telling me no one could have predicted the extent of the pain I would be in without the Gabapentin, it seems the situation with my back may be changing for the worse but it is not clear yet.

The Dr at Guys was so so kind and understanding.  She was going to consult the embryologists about the best day to freeze the embies, if we get any, and they were meant to tell me on the phone just now but I forgot to ask.  Was too busy making sure I wrote down trigger shot time correctly as it's so crucial.  I wept like an idiot and she was really kind, she said sometimes the human body does the most unpredictable things and I shouldn't be so harsh on myself.  It was so nice to speak to someone understanding. 

I only have 3 follies currently over 18mm, the other 17 follies are all smaller, so am prepared for only a few eggs to be collected/mature, but whatever - that may be for the best as well.  And of course preferable to OHSS!

Sorry girls am feeling a bit down.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Aww Mrs R, im so glad the DR was really nice to you, maybe that was just what you needed   You have every right to feel the way you do about all of this, and il tell you now, i bet we would have all done the same in your situation, in that we would have started tx, and gone down the route of swapping to a safer pain relief, and giving it a try. It will just mean that you are having a longer break inbetween these end stages of your tx. I think sometimes we are all a bit guilt of being too harsh on ourselves, and you shouldn't be, it has just been one of those things, that you will overcome, you willl just go a different way about it    I have also read of loads of girls on here who have been successful with FET's following negative Fresh transfers, but i can see what you are saying as we are lead to believe that fresh is best, well obviously not for those other ladies   
You concentrate now on your trigger shot for your lovely top grade eggs, so they can be looked after until you are ready     

Now im not gonna harp on with all that PMA crap, but am i gonna have to come round with MY wet kipper, or what?     

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen LOL!! 

Forgot all about the wet kipper, better make it an extra smelly one for good measure!  That has put a smile on my face first time this afternoon


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Well even if its just a little smile it helps dosen't it    

Has your appointment with the new surgeon helped at all? 

xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Mrs r so sorry you are feeling down,it is a horrible time especially with all your hormones all over the place as well, big hugs to you.
Hope your trigger shot went well,woo hoo ec tomorrow.what time is it?
Don't be too dispondent about a fet.I didn't get preg on my fresh but did with frozen so there is certainly hope there.3 good size follicles as well which is brill and maybe some of the others would have caught up by tom.
Hope you are feeling a bit better today.

Karen any news?

Emma how are you,hope u r ok?


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Jule for your kind words.  I know you know how I feel as you too didn't have an ET, also I have worries that any embies which do come out of this might have been affected by the drugs I'm taking, but no one knows the answer to that question.  

EC is tomorrow at 9.30am, got to get there for 8.30am.  I'll be glad of it as can feel my swollen ovaries, especially when I sit down.  Having 20 follies is taking up room in there, even if they are mostly small ones!  I do hope some more will have got to 18mm by then, there were quite a few at 17mm and 15mm.  I could be wrong about this but I don't think Guys drain any follies below 12mm as the egg will be immature.


Karen I saw your post about not sleeping, I feel for you with the anxiety, I'm not surprised you woke up early.  Have these people at the pct never heard of emailing a letter?  It makes me mad that you have to wait like this, even if the decision is no at least you'd know and wouldn't be agonising in limbo and could start to try and get past it     .  But I hope it's yes and you'll be celebrating soon


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Mrs R
REmain positive, you never know about the drugs but you can hope they havent affected the quality of the eggs    Hopefully you will get quite a lot of eggs. I dont know whether they routinely drain the small ones or not but when i came out of theatre and they said i only had 7 eggs, i was really upset and said i didnt understand as i had 30+ follicles, 18 whcih were good sizes, the dr said he had drained all of them even the smaller ones to see if there were eggs and there were none.  So hopefully they will do the same with you and drain as many of them as they can     
Good luck, relax and go with the flow. Look forward to your post tomorrow.  One good thing you are in the morning so dont have to wait all day long.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Jule, we are very similar as last time I had 27 follies and 6 eggs, I was disappointed then, like you.  Fingers crossed for tomorrow!  Will post when I am back and compus mentis


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Aah enjoy your sleep, i had a great sleep, they really do put you out, i remember coming around and saying that it was the best sleep i'd ever had   .  Will be thinking of you in the am.  Keep positive and think of one step at a time and no further


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all.
Mrs Rock good look for the morning. Hope all goes well. As Jule said they do truely knock you out. 
I'm ok just this bloody waiting. Been into school yesterday and today as we had ofsted. So that's kept me occupied for a few days. Xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Mrs R, just wanted to say good luck for ec tomorrow, i will be thinking of you hunny    and really hope you get some quality eggs   
I think emailing a letter or telling someone over the phone about their funding decision would be far too easy, so why would they possibly do that!        Thanks for thinking of me, im just not sleeping well at all, ive tried everything from counting sheep to having a horlicks before bed   

Hiya Emma and Jule   

AFM still no word from PCT, they will probably have me waiting over weekend too!   

Karen xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh karen I think it is so unfair you are still waiting,been thinking of u hugs.

Emma the 2ww is such a hard time and is ther longest 2 weeks ever.you are half way now so countdown to testing.keep yourself busy hugs to you too.

Mrs r hope ec is going well xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Girls 13 eggs! I am gob smacked as got 6 last time. Got to see if they like dh's swimmers now though. On train home so will post  more later


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow well done! Xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Emma, and happy anniversary!  

Am home now, think will go to bed for an hour I feel a nap coming on.  Sedation was nice, last thing I remember was saying "I feel all floaty, it's quite nice" then I was out for the count!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Omg woo hoo that is fantastic news.bet u r delighted.just goes to show no 2 cycles r the same.fab really pleased.have a nice rest


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Book-marking.

Mrs Rock - Great news about the EC.  Have everything crossed for you.

Emma - Hope you are able to keep yourself busy through 2ww.  

Karen - Can't believe your PCT - they are rubbish!!

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Well Mrs R   well done girl!!   im really pleased for you      here's to lots of loving    in your petri dish tonight!! 

Thanks for the hugs Jule   

Hi Emma, Happy Anniversary hunny   

Hiya Angelina, hope your doing ok chic, wow not long to go now      

Im not impressed as ive got to work all over the weekend    never mind i suppose someone has to do it, and i dont work that many tbh, think thats why it feels worse   

xx


----------



## clare_lou (Feb 18, 2010)

well done mrs r thats fantastic fingers crossed 4 more good news for u x x hope everyone else is ok off to work in a bit  hate workin saturday's much rather be at home. X


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Morning ladies

Just had the call from Guys, 7 out of 13 eggs have fertilised.  am pleased but it's only 1 more than last time despite having more than double the number of eggs!  Tx is strange that's for sure.  But I am relieved to have a good number.  They'll decide on Monday whether to freeze them then or let them go to blast, just depends on how many are still developing on Monday. If there are fewer than 5 left they will freeze them then.  Already feeling  bit protective, it's mad.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen and Clare lou, hope your day at work does not drag too much.  Weather is rubbish here and ovaries are sore so think I'll just be staying home.

Karen are you ok, you're not your usual chatty self, I know the waiting is getting to you    I suppose no letter in the post today?  I like your new pink heart btw, very nice.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Girls   

Mrs R, thats great news about your embies    im so glad its all been worth while for you so far, as you have been quite uncertain about this tx haven't you   
Im ok thanks, just really sick of the wait now, i really am    i have even started to think that the PCT are doing this on purpose to me, although the likelyhood is their probably not, but i think im just getting a bit paronoid about them now! I just cant beleive that there is no urgency about them, on such a delicate subject, i find it to be quite wicked actually. Especially when the answer is probably no, the same as last time. I think im worried too, as because i work for the same PCT that i have asked for the tx off, have just sent everyone emails about their cutbacks.....they need to save about 9 million, stupid IDIOTS have never been able to spend money wisely, and thats why they are in such a mess   
Oh i dont know, i think when i feel like this i dont post much as i dont want to worry anyone or bring anyone else down with me. Anyway 
enough of that, i will be fine    there are people far worse off than me thats for sure   

Hiya Emma, Jule, Clarelou   

Work wasn't too bad after all that, im working tomorrow too, but at least its keeping my mind off things a little   

Karen xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh Karen it's very stressful for you I do sympathise. I agree they should have more humanity than to keep people dangling for news like this. It gets me so annoyed for you.

Look babe I have just found this thread and I laughed my head off on the first page, going to read more later, it may make you chuckle, see what you have to look forward to when you get your funding
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11617.0


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

OMG Mrs R, hilarious!   i have only read the first page so far, and im nearly peeing my knickers    i love it. Its quite funny though as i would have no bother but to act like that now, never mind when DRing..........oh god the joys DH has to look forward too, and the public and my patients!!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I really laughed at "this swab shows a problem with your nob" or whatever it was


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

oh i know, and i loved the smashing of the plates to facilitate the dishwasher, and the smashing of the pie for the freezer, oh and the woman that was being sedated and shouted woo hoo when the trolley was being raised up   how funny! it has definately cheered me up reading those, i was actually crying with laughter before and DH was wondering what i was doing!!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

And "What's your husband's name?"  "I don't know....he's foreign"  DH laughed at that one


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Mrs r fantastic news 7 have fertilised.hopefully tom they will all look good and get to blasts for you.

Karen really hoping u get some news tom.$

Emma how u feeling,hope your not going too mad on the 2ww.

I've had busy weekend before going back to work tom.yesterday met up with the cardiff fertility girls in carmarthen west wales which was lovely.8 of us met and we done some shopping and then lunch.
Today been to mine and dh parents for fathers day and now off to my sister for a bbq.
Dreading work tom though as its my 1st day back after 2 weeks and so my first time to see my colleagues after this failed cycle!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Jule sounds like a nice weekend.  I'd like to meet up with people too, I have met 2 ladies from this site separately who are lovely, but would like to go to a group and there doesn't seem to be one locally.

Do your colleagues know about tx?  I tried to avoid telling many people but had to tell my boss last time cos of having to go for blood tests every flipping day.  Now that boss has retired and I am glad as hate people at work knowing my business!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes unfortunately they do as i had recently moved jobs and because i needed these 2 weeks off from work and some of the other team wanted it i had to tell them.  Also last year i set up a petition with one of the other Cardiff girls to get the nice guidelines implemented in wales. Presently wales only have one cycle free on the NHS where as parts of england and all of scotland have 3 cycles.  We had a lot of media attention and the two of us were on the welsh news and in the paper on a few occasions so some people did actually know anyway if they had seen me.  Its funny now some peple say they know me but dont knwo where from, im sure its from the tv but i dont say i just let them wonder   

How you feeling Mrs R about tom?

Its a shame you havent got a group i have been meeting the Cardiff group for the last 2 years and it is such a great support.  I have also met many of the girls on our own or in smaller groups which has been nice.  Its great because i feel i have made some great friends as well.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow good for you doing a petition about the NICE guidelines.  They are implemented in so few places, we only got 1 NHS cycle under Southwark PCT and Bromley where I live now is the same.  What it needs is for someone to launch a judicial review action against their PCT but I just don't have it in me.  

Not feeling much about tomorrow.  Am hoping there'll be some embryos still developing but trying not to think about it as nothing I can do. I think because I can't have an ET I have felt that this cycle is a bit of a failure on my part so am not really expecting too much from it


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh no its not a failure   .  Just think the more you have tom the better as you have lots to freeze and then hopefully a good choice for fet.  I done better on my fet.  I was in so much pain after my ec the last time that i think my body was trying to cope with the pain and rejected the embryos.  The fet you dont have any pain or trauma to deal with and no stimms which is great.  It will give you chance to get your back pain more controlled and go in for your fet feeling positive and well


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I suppose I'm negative about FET because mine didn't work either.  Also am worried somehow the embryos will be negatively affected cos the eggs were exposed to Gabapentin.  I know I shouldn't worry about what I can't change but I still do because it is down to me if the embryos have something wrong with them.  So I just try not to think about it at all!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I know  but you cant change the fact that you needed that medicaton and hopefully they havent been affected by that   .  Look at all those poeple out there who take illegal drugs and still manage to have a normal pregnancy. I know this is not normal no ivf road is normal but keep positive and hopeful tomorrow you will be pleasantly surprised, hopefully you will get the call in the morning and they will not keep you waiting too long   .  Is your dh sperm ok?


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, thankfully DH's sperm had no problems    We were so pleased, I am very proud of him as he has not touched alcohol for 6 months and makes a real effort to go for runs and to the gym and be healthier in general all to make sure we have a better chance.  He was not such a big drinker really, but he cut down and his SA improved gradually, but once he stopped booze altogether his sperm count went through the roof.  He's my hero


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

It just goes to show that if they cut out the drink and get fit the spermn does improve.that's really good.I think u will have good news tom.
I'm off to bed but will be back on here after work to check out your  good news  positive thinking


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Night Jule.  Hope being back at work is not too bad tomorrow.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Evening girls

Mrs R, i hope you have good news tomorrow    there must be so many thoughts and emotions running around in your head right now   
Could i launch a judicial reveiw against my PCT?    what would it involve? 

Jule, good on you getting the nice guidelines implemented in Wales! fabulous work chic   
Im just so hoping i get some funding, i really am   

Hi Emma, Clarelou hope your both well   

Well i burnt myself in the sun today across my chest and my shoulders. I wasn't in work until 3pm so thought i would have a little sit in the garden before hand...oops!   

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all

Guys called, we still have all 7 embryos and they're looking good so clinic is taking them to day 5.  Very relieved about this!  But still very cautious as last time we lost 2 between day 3 and day 5, and one of those was actually the one which had looked best on day 3! I think blasts are a bit over rated myself, but I am content to be guided by the clinic.  


Pink babe, a judicial review is a legal action against a public authority in the High Court.  It asks the court to reveiew the decision making of the public body and decide whether it accords with its published policy.  So for example if you were not granted fuding for reasons which are not supposed to be taken into account unde the PCT's policy, that could be a good basis for JR.  You would need to find solicitors with experience of JR as it is quite specialised.  And it would be expensive.  I am not sure whether public funding is available for JR as I don't do it myself, but I suspect that it isn't.  If it's not, perhaps a charity would fund it, or a Law Centre might act for free.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats wonderful news Mrs R, each day at a time and each step at a time and so far it is looking good    
When will they ring you next will it be wed?

Pinkbabe any news?  I so hope it is not bad news.  Would you really consider a judicial review?  Mrs R do you know if these are normally succesful?

AFM work was surprisinlgy ok considering my last day was the worst ever.  The girls had done all my work and just left a small amount of post to sort. They had also bought me flowers which was lovely.  All in all a good day.  No visits today but have booked plenty for the end of the week, need to get cracking now and catch up on 2 weeks worth   

ALso had a letter from GP today who advised i need to attend diabetic clinic.  I thought they may have invited me accidentally as i was on metformin but aparently because of my pcos they want to monitor me because i am high risk.  I knew this but didnt expect to be invited to diabetic clinic.  Appt end of July!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Forgot to say, Emma how are you doing is it one more day before you test, good luck    you get a bfp


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Jule, yes they'll call me on Weds now.
Your colleagues sound very considerate.  What job do you do?  Glad it was better than you feared.  

The chances of success of a JR always depend on the individual merits.  They can be very successful as the High Court can make an Order compelling the public body to reverse its decision, or whatever.  The other option is to JR the PCT's whole policy, not just an individual decision.  Ie I could bring a JR against Southwark PCT challenging its failure to reflect the NICE guidelines in its policy.  Actually it's hard to believe no one's already done it re the NICE guidelines.  That one might be quite hard to win as the PCT would prob be able to bring evidence of its financial pressures to persuade the Court its policy was reasonable.  However there's always the chance that the PCT might not want to risk losing and risk having to fund 3 cycles for everyone from then on when it hasn't budgeted for that, and it might settle the claim privately and give you what you want.  

I have to say though that litigation is ALWAYS very very stressful, time consuming and expensive and I would never undertake it myyself as I don't have the energy and thick skin required


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes im sure it must be hard especially when you are fighting someothing alone.  I think i would struggle with that as you have no support from anyone.  When we fought for the NICE guidelines to be implemented thye wouldnt commit to 3 cycles but at least they have said they will fund 2. I must say though it was supposed to be implemented the beginning of the year and there has been an iussue with this and they are now sayong the 2nd cycle is going to be a postcode lottery, which is a joke!!! why are guidelines in place if they are not followed, all other NICE guidelines in health are in place and PGD should be no different, it is so unfair when different health boards can differ so greatly.  We are going to campaign further with this in Wales, so Edwina Hart look out   

Yes my colleagues were lovely and i was dreading going back as i didnt know what to expect but they have been great.  I am a health visitor so deal with children 0-5 yrs old.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Gosh that must be hard, dealing with little kids all the time.  I avoid them like the plague, you are a stronger girl than me Jule x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Lovlies

Mrs R wow, thats great that all your embies are still going strong   i will stay positive for you        gosh all this waiting isnt good for you either is it, these next 2 days are gonna be tough for you too   
I think i may not start a JR, it seems too much like hard work, but more so that i dont think i would cope with all the pressure, emotionally and we wouldn't have the money to do it anyway, as its been bad enough trying to save up for the tx itself. It does make you wonder though what the gits would do if someone did take a JR against them   

Hi Jule, glad to hear that your shift back at work went well, and your colleagues were kind to you   

Hi Emma, good luck for testing hun       

AFM well, still no word from the PCT, i phoned them and had to leave a message, as the person i needed to speak t wasn't available....conveniently, i emailed Guys and im still waiting a reply, and my GP has heard nothing. I cant do anything else but wait!!   

Karen xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi girls- agh I hate the new forum i can never find this thread and other thread. Also one of the buttons new replies to your posts has gone AWOL...anyone know where it is?

Julie- your bloody AF, this is so frustrating for you. Hope it comes soon. 
Louisa the opposite for you hun!!!LOL


Mrs. R you are optimising your baby making chances by being as well as possible. Of course you know this!!

Karen glad you are beginning to get a plan. I think the thing is you need to find money somewhere. You are sensible about not wanting to max credit cards etc, but....if you are able to think about a figure the max you are weilling to spend and then either take it from your house or try and think about the lowest interst and quickest pay off way. I don't want to give bad advice but when you are old and grey you want to know you have DONE YOUR UTMOST...

The other thing on money is there are always money problems....I am in the poo financially and now I need to find some way to upgrade my 2 bed flat.... my friend who is 49 had her little girl 2 years ago after 60000 on IVF...HER HOUSE HAS HAD NO WORK FOR YEARS AND YEARS , SHE SPENDS ALL HER MOENY ON CHILDCARE. A holiday for her is staying at her sisters...but I think if you asked her she is better now than without her little girl.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Armi, 
its lovely to hear from you, i have thought about you along the way wondering how you were getting on. Wow, just looked at your ticker and can't beleive how far along you are now    how fabulous! 

Its terrible isnt it how we are all or have all got ourselves into some sort of debt to try and acheive our dream to have a child. That must be awful for your friend, but then i suppose like you say, she does have her little girl, which must be the best feeling ever!   

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen actually the waiting isn't bothering me that much.  Much harder for you.  I'm so sorry you're still waiting, it is shameful.  

What's really bothering me is the pain I am suffering.  I don't think I'll be back to work next week as I am worse and worse.  Had to have morphine again tonight so am speaking to you all from within a little floaty cloud.  Still waiting for the neurosurgeon to get back to me with a plan.  He suspects a fracture above my artificial disc but it's only a theory, I doubt that is right. Talking of money matters, I'm sure whatever diagnostic plan he comes up with will give me little change from £10k.  But hey, my philosophy is never try to economise on health, babies and bread


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh my goodness mrs r that is a lot of money,is that just for your back.I hope it gets sorted for you soon,it seems to be dragging on xx
Are you working in the legal field?

My job is always hard after a failed cycle as I have to see new born babies but I do love it most of the time.I love the babies and don't think about my personal situation when in work.
Its much nicer in community to being in the hospital.

Karen so sorry you haven't heard,I just can't belive they r still keeping you waiting it is so unfair xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Jule you are v professional obviously.  Yes I'm a lawyer.  Honestly thinking about you makes me realise, I really am the weakest most over senstitive person in the world regarding IF.  I won't even have a GP appt on the same day as bloody baby cinic as the GP always runs late and I hate sitting in the waiting room for half an hour surrounded by 6 babies crawling about and their bloody parents looking at me as if to say "well aren't you going to join in with everyone else and smile and make funny faces at my baby and ask me about him/her cos he's so gorgeous"  I even look away when I pass baby shops, I can't physically look in the window


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Jule     

Oh no Mrs R, not more morphine     they would put an animal down for less than your suffering, its so cruel fo you    thats an interseting theory about a ? fracture above your discs though, and one that should be investigated. Do they think its been done during surgery, or from something of your own doing at a different point? That is also damn good philosophy too, about not economising on health, babies and bread, very logical and very true too!     

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I know Karen and I really worry about taking it, am so worried I will get addicted or it will stop working for the pain or I will fall down the stairs as I float around the house   I only take it s a last resort when the pain is scaring me.  

I just don't know how things have got to this, I feel like I am living someone else's life iykwim.  My DH actually cried the other day as he has so worried about me.  

A fracture would probably have happened during surgery but they are appaz very small and hard to see.  I don't see how it would cause me this much pain IN MY LEGS ot my back  though.  I don't have any back pain at all!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Aww Mrs R,   you do find though that most things to do with the lower back especially, affects the legs more than the actually back itself, due to the sciatic nerves which run all the way down to your feet. A small fracture as an explanation does make sense, and sometimes its makes you feel better to know that there is actually a reason that you are experiencing so much pain, and the reason can then be acted upon    Sometimes you wonder too that if you didnt seek these different opinions, whether you would be just expected to just live with it, as no-one so far has suggested this even if it is a long shot. It could be the long shot that will explain your suffering   xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh mrs r back pain is just so awful and being on all those drowsy meds does not help.as karen says u have so many nerves that it would xplain the pains down your legs.I just can't believe they have taken so long to diagnose u.have u had an mri scan?


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I have had the lot, mri, ct and x ray, the doctors are baffled. lucky me.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

There awful.doesn't help u though if the drs don't know what is causing all the pain.is there anyone else u can see?
How are you today?has it eased a little.
Have u tried massage and alternative therapies to help with the pain.

Refering back to your message yest I'm sure your not weak most people find it hard with children.I suppose because I've done it for some time I try not to put myself in the mothers situation.I love the babies though and I have some lovely familys on my caseload.I must say none of my clients know about my tx and I would never tell.
I get asked daily have I got children or am I trying and I just say ill have one soon but work is busy its hard to fit it in!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning Girls,

How are you today Mrs R? Did the morphine help a little?     

Hi Jule, hope your having a nice day in work. It is quite hard when someone asks you if your gonna have any childre isnt it. I used to say what would i possibly want any kids for, as they are annoying little mites and i like having money to go on holiday!    this was just my way of tackling it, like i had the upper hand. Little did they know that i longed for sticky fingers over my walls and my clothes     

Hi Emma, any news? how are you?     

Hi Clarelou, how are you chic?   

AFM, (MOAN ALERT IM AFRAID)! 
Well ive just had a call from my PCT from a nice lady who i think maybe an admin girl or something for the main idiot    who is deciding on my furture! Anyway she was returning my call from yesterday, and she told me that no decision has actually been made yet    as they are still deciding! Well nice of them to keep me informed about this hey, but there again why alleviate someones anxieties, and stresses when they can keep someone on tender hooks for a laugh with sleepness nights and lack of concentration in work, upset, lack of appetite and so the list goes on!!!!    Oh and of course it gives them power too dosent it, as after all they are GOD when all said and done!!      Although this lady was really nicce which made me the telephone call a little easier, i did say that i should be informed when a decision has been made out of courtesy, as also i am the patient thats being decided on here, even if its just to say that they have now sent the letter out to Guys, so i can then give Sam a ring to get the decision, but instead i have been ringing everyone under the sun everyday, making me even more anxious. But again that would surely be too easy wouldn't it, and why make it easy!  She said she would relay this onto the 'main idiot' and suggest that they should let me know, but im not gonna hold my breath once again. Im just now hoping that this is a good sign, as they haven't all sat round that stupid table again, and decided on our future straight away, i just dont know   

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen  - did she give any hint about WHY they are still considering it?  Did it not get before the panel or something?  Because if it did get to panel and they are still mulling it over week later I would take that as a positive sign that they haven't rejected your appeal out of hand, there must be some diagreement between the panel members.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats what i was thinking Mrs R, i completely assumed that mine was discussed in the panel meet on 12th june, as this is what i was lead to beleive, but i did question in my head when i put the phone down, that has it actually gone to panel or not, but it must have done because they told me on the phone a while ago that the next panel meet was 12th june, and mine would be discussed, as the appeal went to them straight away after their last refusal which was back in April    I think what i will do now is wait, god, me and this word are at one now now i can tell you    and i will phone again next monday and ask exactly that it has defo gone to panel and its just the fact that they can't decide at the minute. I did ask for a timescale though for the decision and she couldn't tell me    x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope this isn't false hope, but definitely keep pushing


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

God i know, but thanks anyway Mrs R    x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh karen gig hugs to you.fancy telling u a load of lies about the letter being sent that is disgusting.although on the upside they must be still discussing u so like mrs r said they haven't said no yet!!!that's hopefully a good sign.
Ours they took 2 weeks more to decide as they wanted further info from the ivf consultant prior to deciding.I was then rung that evening so I have evrything crossed that u will have good news.
Its awful how they keep people waiiting isn't it,why do they do this as if this road isn't stressful enough.

Afm work is fine.still not been out of the office and my study day was cancelled today so just caught up on paper work and stats.back out on the road though tom doing a bit of visiting which will be nice.

How are u mrs r?


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all.

Wow a lot has gone on in the last week or so.

I'm testing in the morning! How I've got till now I'll never know!
Every morning after dropping my daughter off at school I've gone to a different chemist, stood infront of the pregnancy tests for about 2 mins then walked away.
But today I have bought the clearblue digital as it states pregnant or not pregnant. I will do the test Guy's gave me but if it's only slight line then I'll be thinking is it or isn't it! 
I know I'm going to wake at a stupid time in the morning as want to do it before dh goes to work.

Hope everyone is ok (well as can be)xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Jule, im hoping its a good sign     

Hi Emma, good luck for tomorrow hunny       

xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

curecf
Good luck tomorrow. So hope you get the thin line. I always test early, so kudos to you. 
Jule I admire you working wit the littlies an coping. I couldn't do it.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Emma best of luck   

I have seen a pain consultant tonight and discovered that the reflexes in my ankles have disappeared.  He was very serious and I got quite upset, prognosis is looking difficult.  That's all I can say really for tonight as still trying to come to terms with it


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Mrs R    ive sent you a PM x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

mrs. r 
Don't know what to say, but thinking of you. xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Mrs R so sorry dont know what to say im thinking of you    Hope you get some better news tomorrow with your embryos   

Emma good luck for tom hope you get a bfp    cant wait to hear your news.

Karen how are you?

Hi Armi, i know lots of people say that but i do enjoy it and thankfully at the moment i am able to distance myself from work.  If things changed i would look for another job.


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Jule that is lovely. You are a good woman.


----------



## clare_lou (Feb 18, 2010)

hi hope everyone is well today. Sorry to hear that ur still havin problems wiv ur back mrs r hope the dr's pull their fingers out n work out whats causin ur pain sn that they can sort it for u it must be horrible not knowin what the problem is, i hope u hav some really good news tomorrow to take ur mind off it. Good luck for tomorrow as well emma well done for bein strong and waitin 4 test day mot sure i could. Hope u get the the news u've been waitin for pink babe my pct has a month to go till i start callin everyday lol i felt i should at least give them the three months predicted but gettin more n more impatient now. Hope everyone else is well. X clare x


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Morning all.
I managed to wait till 5.15 this morning.
Dh said its close to 6am lol.
I went into the bathroom and p**d in a plastic cup, then opened the test from Guy's. Then read it should be done in my urine stream! But dipped it in as you do. Then I done the clearblue and walked back into the bedroom.
We had to wait about 3 mins till we could check again. We both went into the bathroom and there was a prominent line which was saying it had been done correctly then a faint other line. Looked at the clearblue and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!!   
Can't actually believe it! Shaking like a leaf! Will phone Guy's to see what next step is.
I wonder if I'm going to need to have blood taken to check the beta? X


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Woo hoo fantastic news.congratulation emma and dh I'm so pleased for you that's wonderful


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

So bloody happy for you. Woo hoo!! Nothing lime a bit of good news to cheers us all up!! You are going to be euphoric for the next few days!!! Well done.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats Emma and all the best x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations Emma    im so pleased for you   x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Emma they don't check bloods so you just have an agonising wait. Go to the pound shop and buy lots of pee sticks and you can have the pleasure of watching the lines get darker for the next couple of weeks. Also join the waiting for first scan thread , you have an agonising 6 weeks to wait till you scan!!!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Emma your local clinic that you've been using might give you a blood test


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hiya. Scan booked for 3 weeks time. Going to go to my gp in the morning see if he will do a blood test.
Thanks. X


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats great Emma, i work for a GP surgery and i wouldn't have a problem doing the little blood test for you, especially under your circumstances. I think most would do it for you      x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

You guys are lucky my GPand the hospital refused to do bloods. Guy'S only did my beta after I started bleeding. 3 weeks till scan, that is not to bad...seems a bit early though but hey if it is to early to see a heartbeat you get to go back a week later!!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

You should have booked straight in with the Practice Nurse Armi, as we are our own managers where we are (within reason of course)


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Well pink if I am ever in that boat again i will try.    Mind you DH has said no more treatment and no more babies.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Once again emma fantastic news   .  I think you should go to the GP and get a blood test, i dont know why thye wouldnt be able to doit.  As pinkbabe says maybe book in with the nurse if you have probs with the GP but hopefully you wont.

Evening everyone else.  Hope you are all well?

How are you mrs r?

Any news pink babe?

Clare Lou may be worth pushing your funding now, just so they know who you are its worth getting your name known   

Hi armi hope you are well.


----------



## clare_lou (Feb 18, 2010)

congratulations emma thats fantastic news. Might give the pct a call later jule sn i've got an idea of whats happenin. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hiya Jule, thanks for asking.  All our embies got to blast yesterday and have been frozen.  Am so relieved.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay wow that's fantastic news mrs r,one less thing to worry about.bet u r pleased.

Emma has it sunk in yet?

Karen u heard anything yet?


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes that's exactly it - I have put this in my pile of things to worry about next year at the earliest now    Phew.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Girls,

Still no news from me im afraid    im gonna ring them again on monday if i dont hear anything by tomorrow   

xxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Mrs R thats one good thing for the new year and something to look forward to. Hope things are slightly better with your back and legs.  

SO sorry you are still waiting it is so unfair karen, really hope they dont keep you wait much longer


----------



## clare_lou (Feb 18, 2010)

thats great news mrs R . i called my pct today to see if they could give me an idea of time scale etc.. they said they hadnt even recived an application for me!! on the positive side they said as i meet the criteria it is just a matter of them reciving the application and them writting a letter to say yes so it will take days rather than mopnths .. im really miffed that i have been waiting 2 months for a letter to come from the pct when it wasnt gonna come because they dont know about me !! have called guys and left a message so hopefully will get to speak to someone tomorrow and find out what has happened !


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Aww thanks Jule   

Clarelou, that same thing happened with me too, Guys said they had sent it when i contacted them, but they had to resend an another application    It didnt make it any quicker though as because of this we were 2 months behind what we should of been. As already experienced, i can only say to follow absolutely everything up as it is happening and dont assume anything. In that i mean, in a week or so ring your PCT to make sure they have actually received the 2nd application. Its the only way to keep on top of things   

Karen xx


----------



## clare_lou (Feb 18, 2010)

i will definatly be calling the pct to check they have recived it karen, the lady i spoke to at the pct said that guys could fax it over to them rather than post it and that there is no bord to go to now it is just a matter of them looking if i meet the criteria and the lady i spoke to this will be instant ( and then said it will take a few days to get letters etc done) thats much better than months tho but it does mean i have wasted 2 months waiting in which they could have started blood work etc .. grr


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I really do hope so for you, but just remember though not to beleive everything you are told, as i was told all the same things and so far i have been lead a merry dance    but hopefully your PCT will be different chic     

Karen x


----------



## clare_lou (Feb 18, 2010)

well i shall be on the phone all the time from now on just wish that i had called them earlier and found out that nothing was been done! i mite call guys tomorrow if i dont hear from them first then call the pct and hopefully speak to the same lady and give her my contact details and tell her i would be extermely greatful if they could contact me when thwy recive the application so that i know that they have it .. its a long shot but worth asking ..


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I did exactly the same as all of this was new to me, and i didnt know any different. I kicked myself initially, but have learnt now to follow everything up, check, double check an keep annoying people, and basically keeping an eye on where everything is up to. I really hope you hear very soon hunny,    as i have been waiting 5 months now for a decision on funding, and the wait is just awful    i dont actually think they realise just what an impact all of this waiting has on someone going through all of this.

Karen x


----------



## clare_lou (Feb 18, 2010)

i know karen you would think they would show some empathy and try to understand what all the waiting does to u.. my view at the start was i dont mind if it takes a while n now i want to be pregnant right now lol my dr even offered last year to refer me but i said no i'll wait awhile as my son wasn't even 1 at that point and it was something to think of in the future .. n now i look back n think that i could be alot further on by now if i had let her make the referal.. but you cant change the past can u so i will take ur advice and just chase everything . x


----------



## clare_lou (Feb 18, 2010)

i hope that you get some good news really soon karen there really is no need for them to keep u waiting as long as they have ... the people who make these decisions obviously dont have to ever go thru anything like this themselves


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Aww yes your right you cant change the hun, just look forward to the future. I must admit i thought the same initially, as i didnt realise how long all this took. I think you can safely say that you need about 12 months to get everything done and your on your way tbh, by the time you get your blood work up done and then got app to start too. Most of the girls on here have said it has took about 12 months to get to the starting point. I kick my self a little as i turned 38 in march, and obviously not long now until im 39 which i think is the cut off for PGD at Guys, so my time is ticking away as i wait which is very frustrating indeed. 

Your right too, that the people who make these decisions obviouslyhave not ever been through anything like this otherwise i think things would be must different.
But yes just chase everything Clare as there is enough precious time wasted in life     

Karen x


----------



## clare_lou (Feb 18, 2010)

i feel so lucky that i have time on my side and can afford to wait even if i dont want to .. and iam blessed wiv my wonderful son. you would think that the pct would look at your circumstances and hurry up but they dont seem to work like that do they.. im hoping that they wont need fresh bloods from me or my son as they have our genetics bloods stored in birmingham (i think) or they should have as they did genetic testing on my son at birth from cord blood and i would prefer if they didnt need to take his blood .. if they do tho i will take him to work i think and ask his consultant to do it for me .. im more worried bout my hubby tho think he will faint.. i do understand why bloods and that take so long but u would think they would speed up paperwork etc .. i should have learnt by now u get nothing in this life withou asking again and again and agian and.... lol well im off got a ward shift in the morning so gotta be up earlier than usual n hubby has gone out 4 a drink while he's still alowed to have 1 so no doubt he will come in and wake me up x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Aww everything will fall into place for you im sure Clare    Are you a nurse too? x


----------



## clare_lou (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah iam. im doin a years rotation on the community just do 1 ward shift a week which is tomorrow but have had today n yeaterday off so its alright just dont like loosing my extra half hour in bed.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Aww thats brilliant, well go and get your beauty sleep hunny, speak to you soon    x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya girls,

we got the letter this morning form the PCT and im afraid its a NO again..........im gutted















I can appeal just once more, but i really think they are digging their heals in on this one. Their main point they were putting across is that they will not let us fund DH's SSR privately which is what we need to do as funding dosent cover this, and then let us have NHS in the same episode, as their policy goes against this. I just cant beleive it, i have fought really hard, and still will put in this last appeal but it looks like it going to have to be saving really hard, and donor eggs for us





















i just dont know which way to turn.

Sorry for no personals but i just feel so deflated and tearful









Karen xx


----------



## curecf (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh Karen, I'm really sorry to hear this they really are a bunch of s**ts! You say you can appeal and I think you should, but depends if you can put yourself through the waiting again.
Not sure what else to put at the min. :-( 
((((Hugs))))


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

NEW HOME LADIES

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239975.new#new

HAPPY CHATTING!


----------

